# Ma dopo cosa resta?



## iosonoio (14 Gennaio 2013)

Me lo chiedo perchè quelle poche volte che mi è capitato di incontrarmi con una donna che non era mia ho provato poca soddisfazione. 
Me lo chiedo anche per capire cosa poteva provare lei quando in pausa pranzo stava con l'altro.
Io ho provato più che altro la sensazione di non poter condividere con la donna con la quale avevo passato momenti di intimità, altri momenti al di fuori di una macchina o di una stanza di motel.
Mi chiedo perchè me lo chiedo...
Mia moglie non l'ho mai tradita e le poche donne che ho avuto nemmeno, ma quei pochi incontri che ho avuto ultimamente, non erano "regolari" e non erano quello che cercavo...e poi è passato tanto tempo, ero in una condizione diversa, non avevo quel minimo di equilibrio che ho ora...
Forse non mi godo il presente, forse ho bisogno di qualcosa di stabile.
Come ci si dovrebbe sentire dopo?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo perchè quelle poche volte che mi è capitato di incontrarmi con una donna che non era mia ho provato poca soddisfazione.
> Me lo chiedo anche per capire cosa poteva provare lei quando in pausa pranzo stava con l'altro.
> Io ho provato più che altro la sensazione di non poter condividere con la donna con la quale avevo passato momenti di intimità, altri momenti al di fuori di una macchina o di una stanza di motel.
> Mi chiedo perchè me lo chiedo...
> ...


Credo che uscendo fuori da certi temi di confronto tra traditori e traditi, potrei dire questo, anche stando in coppia si potrebbero avere quelle "scappatelle dettate da diversi stimoli che ognuno di noi ha nella propria mente, e fare ciò indica già un certo grado di ammissione ed apertura mentale a quello che anche viene chiamato poligamia. 

Una domanda è, quali sono gli stimoli che si possono avere quando si sta in coppia e ci si sta bene?


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che uscendo fuori da certi temi di confronto tra traditori e traditi, potrei dire questo, anche stando in coppia si potrebbero avere quelle "scappatelle dettate da diversi stimoli che ognuno di noi ha nella propria mente, e fare ciò indica già un certo grado di ammissione ed apertura mentale a quello che anche viene chiamato poligamia.
> 
> Una domanda è, *quali sono gli stimoli che si possono avere quando si sta in coppia e ci si sta bene?*



di zompare addosso al partner?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> di zompare addosso al partner?




































































O all'amante.  :carneval:


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> di zompare addosso al partner?


e quando uno vuole e l'altro no?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e quando uno vuole e l'altro no?


Passi da Francesca.


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e quando uno vuole e l'altro no?



se si sta bene in coppia, vogliono entrambi
al limite si aspetta che si svegli


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo perchè quelle poche volte che mi è capitato di incontrarmi con una donna che non era mia ho provato poca soddisfazione.
> Me lo chiedo anche per capire cosa poteva provare lei quando in pausa pranzo stava con l'altro.
> Io ho provato più che altro la sensazione di non poter condividere con la donna con la quale avevo passato momenti di intimità, altri momenti al di fuori di una macchina o di una stanza di motel.
> Mi chiedo perchè me lo chiedo...
> ...


In teoria dovresti sentirti soddisfatto.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> se si sta bene in coppia, vogliono entrambi
> al limite si aspetta che si svegli


L'opzione svegliare mentre si dorme no?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo perchè quelle poche volte che mi è capitato di incontrarmi con una donna che non era mia ho provato poca soddisfazione.
> Me lo chiedo anche per capire cosa poteva provare lei quando in pausa pranzo stava con l'altro.
> Io ho provato più che altro la sensazione di non poter condividere con la donna con la quale avevo passato momenti di intimità, altri momenti al di fuori di una macchina o di una stanza di motel.
> Mi chiedo perchè me lo chiedo...
> ...


Buongiorno... la differenza tra il sesso regolare e quello clandestino e'abissale..ti svuota..e come una scossa di corrente.Se aggiungo poi di sapere che e'la donna di un'altro,scusa se lo scrivo..ancora di piu'.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno... la differenza tra il sesso regolare e quello clandestino e'abissale..ti svuota..e come una scossa di corrente.Se aggiungo poi di sapere che e'la donna di un'altro,scusa se lo scrivo..ancora di piu'.



Ora ti fanno a pezzi.


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora ti fanno a pezzi.



con una scossa di corrente


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> con una scossa di corrente



 Anche svuotandosi con la scrittura.


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno... la differenza tra il sesso regolare e quello clandestino e'abissale..ti svuota..e come una scossa di corrente.Se aggiungo poi di sapere che e'la donna di un'altro,scusa se lo scrivo..ancora di piu'.


Buongiorno, in psicodinamica questo è piacere di un uomo di ink*lare un altro uomo...è un fenomeno molto diffuso e Freud direbbe che è omosessualità latente, o comunque un modo per neutralizzare la propria parte omosessuale, se è atto molto ripetuto:smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Buongiorno, *in psicodinamica questo è piacere di un uomo di ink*lare un altro uomo*...è un fenomeno molto diffuso e Freud direbbe che è omosessualità latente, o comunque un modo per neutralizzare la propria parte omosessuale, se è atto molto ripetuto:smile:


Freud era uno sessuofobo ed infatti il grassetto è palesemente una fesseria.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Buongiorno, in psicodinamica questo è piacere di un uomo di ink*lare un altro uomo...è un fenomeno molto diffuso e Freud direbbe che è omosessualità latente, o comunque un modo per neutralizzare la propria parte omosessuale, se è atto molto ripetuto:smile:



In pratica esterna il suo falso sentirsi uomo cercando dentro lei, lui? 


Anche perchè essere uomini non sta nell'avere e conquistare molte donne. E qua sono serio.


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Buongiorno, in psicodinamica questo è piacere di un uomo di ink*lare un altro uomo...è un fenomeno molto diffuso e Freud direbbe che è omosessualità latente, o comunque un modo per neutralizzare la propria parte omosessuale, se è atto molto ripetuto:smile:



ma uomini conosciuti o sconosciuti?
è lo stesso?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Freud per uno sessuofobo ed infatti il grassetto è palesemente una fesseria.



Metti qualche virgola ogni tanto, altrimenti capire quello che scrivi è molto difficile.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma uomini conosciuti o sconosciuti?
> è lo stesso?


Spetta che Innominata lo domanda a Freud.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Buongiorno, in psicodinamica questo è piacere di un uomo di ink*lare un altro uomo...è un fenomeno molto diffuso e Freud direbbe che è omosessualità latente, o comunque un modo per neutralizzare la propria parte omosessuale, se è atto molto ripetuto:smile:


che cazzata galattica...Freud era un povero frustrato impotente..poi amica mia io non sono Vendola...quei''piaceri''sono roba sua...


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Metti qualche virgola ogni tanto, altrimenti capire quello che scrivi è molto difficile.


Eh, ho scritto maluccio e di fretta. Comunque credo si capisca, più o meno.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, ho scritto maluccio e di fretta. Comunque credo si capisca, più o meno.


Si hai scritto un po uccio, poco poco però, ma ti capì al volto me medesimo.  Più più che meno.

P.S Sbagliai a scrivere volto, era volo. scusasero assai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Buongiorno, in psicodinamica questo è piacere di un uomo di ink*lare un altro uomo...è un fenomeno molto diffuso e Freud direbbe che è omosessualità latente, o comunque un modo per neutralizzare la propria parte omosessuale, se è atto molto ripetuto:smile:


Ink*lare nche in senso figurato, suppongo. La chiave, per alcune modalità "ancestrali" di tradimento maschile è che *la donna è di un uomo*. Gelosia assoluta verso la *propria* e possibilità di _agire_ anche quelle *altrui*, in barba al loro (?) legittimo _proprietario_. 

Vado a vomitare e torno


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ink*lare nche in senso figurato, suppongo. La chiave, per alcune modalità "ancestrali" di tradimento maschile è che *la donna è di un uomo*. Gelosia assoluta verso la *propria* e possibilità di _agire_ anche quelle *altrui*, in barba al loro (?) legittimo _proprietario_.
> 
> Vado a vomitare e torno



In pratica il messaggio che state dando a Lothar qual'è ?


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In pratica il messaggio che state dando a Lothar qual'è ?


per quanto riguarda me, che quel che pensa e che fa mi disgusta, ma non è una novità né é particolarmente importante la mia opinione. Ma non ha questi meccanismi solo Lothar, eh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ink*lare nche in senso figurato, suppongo. La chiave, per alcune modalità "ancestrali" di tradimento maschile è che *la donna è di un uomo*. Gelosia assoluta verso la *propria* e possibilità di _agire_ anche quelle *altrui*, in barba al loro (?) legittimo _proprietario_.
> 
> Vado a vomitare e torno


Oh sì. Affermarsi sul territorio di altri. Ma non credo affatto sia una prerogativa maschile. Ci riflettevo l'altro giorno, osservando una persona, traditore seriale, che so per certo si compiace proprio di questo. La conquista è più interessante quando si va in agonismo con qualcuno e LO si vince. Mi vien da pensare che una persona che ragiona in questo modo abbia qualche difficoltà ad instaurare rapporti costruttivi... e sfoghi la sua frustrazione nel distruggere quelli di altri.


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh sì. Affermarsi sul territorio di altri. Ma non credo affatto sia una prerogativa maschile. Ci riflettevo l'altro giorno, osservando una persona, traditore seriale, che so per certo si compiace proprio di questo. La conquista è più interessante quando si va in agonismo con qualcuno e LO si vince. Mi vien da pensare che una persona che ragiona in questo modo abbia qualche difficoltà ad instaurare rapporti costruttivi... e sfoghi la sua frustrazione nel distruggere quelli di altri.



perchè distruggere?
il "bello" non è che il tradito non sa nulla?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda me, che quel che pensa e che fa mi disgusta, ma non è una novità né é particolarmente importante la mia opinione. Ma non ha questi meccanismi solo Lothar, eh.



Già, e non solo nella dimensione uomo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Già, e non solo nella dimensione uomo.


Io su questo non sono troppo d'accordo con Sbri, la percepisco proprio come una modalità maschile. Che, al limite, alcune (alcune, eh) donne hanno imparato. Se devo dirla tutta, una delle cose maschili che più mi ripugnano.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè distruggere?
> il "bello" non è che il tradito non sa nulla?


Oh... ma il seriale sa... e ogni volta che vede il tradito o pensa a lui... si sente superiore, no?


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh... ma il seriale sa... e ogni volta che vede il tradito o pensa a lui... si sente superiore, no?



però non ha in animo di distruggere i rapporti altrui
anzi, sarebbe un bel guaio, no?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh sì. Affermarsi sul territorio di altri. Ma non credo affatto sia una prerogativa maschile. Ci riflettevo l'altro giorno, osservando una persona, traditore seriale, che so per certo si compiace proprio di questo. La conquista è più interessante quando si va in agonismo con qualcuno e LO si vince. Mi vien da pensare che una persona che ragiona in questo modo abbia qualche difficoltà ad instaurare rapporti costruttivi... e sfoghi la sua frustrazione nel distruggere quelli di altri.



CiaoSbvri..state discutendo sul ''sesso degli angeli''...e comunque mica uno va con una donna sposata,per''fregare''un'uomo.E solo che quando se li',il pensiero che sia di un'altro,produce andrenalina..punto.
Poi ti dico anche che io dei mariti,non voglio sentire parlare.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io su questo non sono troppo d'accordo con Sbri, la percepisco proprio come una modalità maschile. Che, al limite, alcune (alcune, eh) donne hanno imparato. Se devo dirla tutta, una delle cose maschili che più mi ripugnano.


Potrei essere d'accordo con te, come potrei essere d'accordo con la cara sorellina Sbri. Non essendo e non avendo alcuna forza dove potermi appellare e dire come la penso con cognizione di causa, passo la palla o a Lothar o a chi sa.

Nell'esprimere la mia posso soltanto constatare una cosa, nel tempo mi sto accorgendo che uomini e donne sono molto simili, e nel presente e nella loro evoluzione sociale cercano quelle varianti che fanno loro vomitare, e quindi di conseguenza non emulare l'uomo, ma cercarsi la variante che più le somigli e che gli sta bene.


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oh sì. Affermarsi sul territorio di altri. Ma non credo affatto sia una prerogativa maschile. Ci riflettevo l'altro giorno, osservando una persona, traditore seriale, che so per certo si compiace proprio di questo. La conquista è più interessante quando si va in agonismo con qualcuno e LO si vince. Mi vien da pensare che una persona che ragiona in questo modo abbia qualche difficoltà ad instaurare rapporti costruttivi... e sfoghi la sua frustrazione nel distruggere quelli di altri.


Il fatto è che se il discorso è questo, qui non lo si fa in un duello...nell'agonismo due si fronteggiano e si combattono eventualmente, in genere le armi sono le stesse, e vedere chi le sa usare meglio presuppone un confronto diretto, non che uno va in agonismo e l'altro manco sa che sta in agonismo. Il partner del traditore/traditrice ha l'ascia di guerra bella sotterrata, e il piacere è appunto che non gli viene in mente, in quel momento, di dissotterrarla?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> CiaoSbvri..state discutendo sul ''sesso degli angeli''...e comunque mica uno va con una donna sposata,per''fregare''un'uomo.E solo che quando se li',il pensiero che sia di un'altro,produce andrenalina..punto.
> Poi ti dico anche che io dei mariti,non voglio sentire parlare.



Te lo avevo scritto che..... infatti si sta avverando, sei gay Lothar ? :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> CiaoSbvri..state discutendo sul ''sesso degli angeli''...e comunque mica uno va con una donna sposata,per''fregare''un'uomo.E solo che quando se li',il pensiero che sia di un'altro,produce andrenalina..punto.
> Poi ti dico anche che io dei mariti,non voglio sentire parlare.


Ho detto che è più interessante... non  che è IL motivo. Altrimenti è roba da psichiatria.


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spetta che Innominata lo domanda a Freud.


Non fa differenza, secondo la psicodinamica potrebbe essere che, visto che le istanze omosessuali gli uomini ce le hanno, alcuni ne hanno particolare timore: stare con la donna di un altro è avvicinarsi al membro di quell'uomo, simbolicamente ink*landolo, oggetto tabù: si ottiene il doppio scopo di praticare in qualche modo le istanze omosessuali, e nello stesso tempo di esorcizzarle, facendo numero che "prova" il contrario! Ve piassss?


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> che cazzata galattica...Freud era un povero frustrato impotente..poi amica mia io non sono Vendola...quei''piaceri''sono roba sua...


Vendola è un omosessuale espresso, esplicitato e dichiarato. Qui si parla di psicodinamica, mettici la storia, la preistoria scritta nei cromosomi (territorio, possesso, invasione, biologia), e comportamenti forse eccedenti (manco dico eccessivi, eccessivi sono sempre "rispetto a" un'altra persona che magari non lo vorrebbe e non lo accetterebbe) che troverebbero la loro radice in istanze che si sente il bisogno di neutralizzare. E' una teoria.


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non fa differenza, secondo la psicodinamica potrebbe essere che, visto che le istanze omosessuali gli uomini ce le hanno, alcuni ne hanno particolare timore: stare con la donna di un altro è avvicinarsi al membro di quell'uomo, simbolicamente ink*landolo, oggetto tabù: si ottiene il doppio scopo di praticare in qualche modo le istanze omosessuali, e nello stesso tempo di esorcizzarle, facendo numero che "prova" il contrario! Ve piassss?



però non dimentichiamo che una delle balle più diffuse è: non ho più rapporti con mio marito
come mai?
sarà una sorta di via libera, che fa saltare a piè pari il discorso di cui sopra?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non fa differenza, secondo la psicodinamica potrebbe essere che, visto che le istanze omosessuali gli uomini ce le hanno, alcuni ne hanno particolare timore: stare con la donna di un altro è avvicinarsi al membro di quell'uomo, simbolicamente ink*landolo, oggetto tabù: si ottiene il doppio scopo di praticare in qualche modo le istanze omosessuali, e nello stesso tempo di esorcizzarle, facendo numero che "prova" il contrario! Ve piassss?



........mi sono laureato studiando anche qualcosa ci queste emerite cazzate..scritte da emeriti imbecilli che non avevano un cazzo da fare,tutto il giorno..non li hai mai''digeriti''.....
.e che probabilmente erano checche.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il fatto è che se il discorso è questo, qui non lo si fa in un duello...nell'agonismo due si fronteggiano e si combattono eventualmente, in genere le armi sono le stesse, e vedere chi le sa usare meglio presuppone un confronto diretto, non che uno va in agonismo e l'altro manco sa che sta in agonismo. Il partner del traditore/traditrice ha l'ascia di guerra bella sotterrata, e il piacere è appunto che non gli viene in mente, in quel momento, di dissotterrarla?


Tu i combattimenti li hai sempre visti alla pari? Neanche in natura... Per dire: quando un leone insidia il territorio(e il branco) di un altro leone... a volte prima di affrontarlo uccide dei cuccioli, per indebolirlo. Ma il punto, per il seriale, non è questo. Lui mica lo vuole per sempre, il territorio. Gli basta sapere che, quando vuole, riesce ad averlo.


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tu i combattimenti li hai sempre visti alla pari? Neanche in natura... Per dire: quando un leone insidia il territorio(e il branco) di un altro leone... a volte prima di affrontarlo uccide dei cuccioli, per indebolirlo. Ma il punto, per il seriale, non è questo. Lui mica lo vuole per sempre, il territorio. Gli basta sapere che, quando vuole, riesce ad averlo.


Ok, ma allora non si parla di agonismo, si parla di assalto alle spalle, di bisogno di una prova della sua potenza e basta. Il fatto che voglia sapere di continuo che PUO', significherà qualcosa...


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però non dimentichiamo che una delle balle più diffuse è: non ho più rapporti con mio marito
> come mai?
> sarà una sorta di via libera, che fa saltare a piè pari il discorso di cui sopra?


La traiettoria è diversa e agevolata dalla donna che vuole proteggere se stessa (lo faccio perché...sono deprivata), ma l'arrivo è lo stesso: io ce l'ho più bello, più potente, più maschio,  e ho bisogno che questo venga continuamente provato perché se no l'istanza non viene neutralizzata!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non fa differenza, secondo la psicodinamica potrebbe essere che, visto che le istanze omosessuali gli uomini ce le hanno, alcuni ne hanno particolare timore: stare con la donna di un altro è avvicinarsi al membro di quell'uomo, simbolicamente ink*landolo, oggetto tabù: si ottiene il doppio scopo di praticare in qualche modo le istanze omosessuali, e nello stesso tempo di esorcizzarle, facendo numero che "prova" il contrario! Ve piassss?



:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ok, ma allora non si parla di agonismo, si parla di assalto alle spalle, di bisogno di una prova della sua potenza e basta. Il fatto che voglia sapere di continuo che PUO', significherà qualcosa...


Ma scusa... la competizione è sempre corretta? Non lo è neanche nello sport, che ha regole e giudici preposti... figuriamoci quando uno è unico giudice delle proprie azioni. Certo che ha un significato questo. Che significato possa avere... io posso ipotizzarlo. Se il fatto di avere 'sottratto' in qualche modo qualcosa a qualcuno aumenta il valore di ciò che sto facendo... secondo me c'è una carenza, un malessere di fondo. Ma, probabilmente, dato che questa cosa mi serve per supplire ad una carenza... non lo ammetterò mai.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Come ci si dovrebbe sentire dopo?


Un lui con lo scroto leggero,una lei come una narice dopo aver tolto le caccole.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Un lui con lo scroto leggero,una lei come una narice dopo aver tolto le caccole.


:carnevalataccate amico..parlate di cose che non conoscete.provare e poi pontificare...:smile:


----------



## Daniele (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Se aggiungo poi di sapere che e'la donna di un'altro,scusa se lo scrivo..ancora di piu'.


  Quando telefonai al tizio che si scopò la mia ex dopo la sua prima buffonata dicendo che avevo sbagliato numero e che era di Milano (un diversamente Romano allora, visto il suo accento), e dopo essersi sincerato di essere lui stesso io esordì dicendo "Ricorda, da adesso in poi ogni cosa che dirai potrà costarti carissimo!"  Caro Lothar, io sapevo dove abitava  e se il tizoio avesse detto una cosa del genere...sarebbe sparito dalla faccia della terra nel giro di 1 settimana, ero così incazzato che della vita altrui non me ne fotteva un cazzo, figurati per quella di un pezzo di merda. QUindi Lothar, occhio, perchè per me stai giocando sporco e pericoloso, tu sei una di quelle persone che se scoperte fa una brutta fine.


----------



## Eretteo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carnevalataccate amico..parlate di cose che non conoscete.provare e poi pontificare...:smile:


Non sarai mica tu che m'hai dato un verde,eh?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quando telefonai al tizio che si scopò la mia ex dopo la sua prima buffonata dicendo che avevo sbagliato numero e che era di Milano (un diversamente Romano allora, visto il suo accento), e dopo essersi sincerato di essere lui stesso io esordì dicendo "Ricorda, da adesso in poi ogni cosa che dirai potrà costarti carissimo!" Caro Lothar, io sapevo dove abitava e se il tizoio avesse detto una cosa del genere...sarebbe sparito dalla faccia della terra nel giro di 1 settimana, ero così incazzato che della vita altrui non me ne fotteva un cazzo, figurati per quella di un pezzo di merda. QUindi Lothar, occhio, perchè per me stai giocando sporco e pericoloso, tu sei una di quelle persone che se scoperte fa una brutta fine.



Ciao Danielone..tutto bene???Pero'scusami.l'uomo,correggimi se sbaglio non era tuo amico giusto??che colpa ne ha scusa??non ti deve niente amico..anche se capisco la gelosia.No tranquillo..la mia attuale''amica''e single,anche se non nascondo che ne sto per conoscere,un'altra sposatissima.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quando telefonai al tizio che si scopò la mia ex dopo la sua prima buffonata dicendo che avevo sbagliato numero e che era di Milano (un diversamente Romano allora, visto il suo accento), e dopo essersi sincerato di essere lui stesso io esordì dicendo "Ricorda, da adesso in poi ogni cosa che dirai potrà costarti carissimo!"  Caro Lothar, io sapevo dove abitava  e se il tizoio avesse detto una cosa del genere...sarebbe sparito dalla faccia della terra nel giro di 1 settimana, ero così incazzato che della vita altrui non me ne fotteva un cazzo, figurati per quella di un pezzo di merda. QUindi Lothar, occhio, perchè per me stai giocando sporco e pericoloso, tu sei una di quelle persone che se scoperte fa una brutta fine.



Leggo dopo quello che hai scritto, e prendo spunto per scrivere una cosa io, ricordo il viso dell'amante di mia moglie dopo averlo preso a sberle, e ricordo gli occhi che facevano puzza di merda.

E ricordo sempre costui quando lo vidi per avere chiarimenti. Che uomini! i veri uomini!


----------



## iosonoio (14 Gennaio 2013)

Quello che leggo è tutto molto chiaro e elargisco consensi a piene mani (fin dove posso...) ma il fatto di non aver provato soddisfazione non capisco se è un segnale positivo o negativo. Provo a spiegarmi: se la delusione nel salutare una donna che forse non rivedrò perchè non sta con me mi fa pensare "a cosa è servito?" è più forte della soddisfazione di averla avuta per un pò, vuol dire che c'è qualcosa in me che è sbagliato?


----------



## iosonoio (14 Gennaio 2013)

Voglio aggiungere che non ho avuto nemmeno il fascino della conquista, infatti io non avevo fatto nulla per avere quei minuti insieme, non sono capace di "rimorchiare" e mi sono lasciato guidare. Ma poi non c'è stato altro, nè un cinema, nè una cena...
Non mi ha lasciato un gran che e questo non capisco se è sbagliato...
Nell'apertura ho chiesto anche il punto di vista delle donne che tradiscono forse per capire cosa provava lei quando tornava a casa la sera dopo aver passato la pausa pranzo con l'altro e ancora mi chiedo perchè mi faccio questa domanda...perchè mi creo questo problema...


----------



## Diletta (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Voglio aggiungere che non ho avuto nemmeno il fascino della conquista, infatti io non avevo fatto nulla per avere quei minuti insieme, non sono capace di "rimorchiare" e mi sono lasciato guidare. Ma poi non c'è stato altro, nè un cinema, nè una cena...
> Non mi ha lasciato un gran che e questo non capisco se è sbagliato...
> Nell'apertura ho chiesto anche il punto di vista delle donne che tradiscono forse per capire cosa provava lei quando tornava a casa la sera dopo aver passato la pausa pranzo con l'altro e* ancora mi chiedo perchè mi faccio questa domanda...perchè mi creo questo problema...*




Te lo chiedi perché il trauma da tradimento ti è rimasto dentro e temo che ci resterà per sempre, o per lo meno, molto a lungo...
E scusami per il pessimismo brutale.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Oh sì. Affermarsi sul territorio di altri.* Ma non credo affatto sia una prerogativa maschile. Ci riflettevo l'altro giorno, osservando una persona, traditore seriale, che so per certo si compiace proprio di questo. La conquista è più interessante quando si va in agonismo con qualcuno e LO si vince. Mi vien da pensare che una persona che ragiona in questo modo abbia qualche difficoltà ad instaurare rapporti costruttivi... e sfoghi la sua frustrazione nel distruggere quelli di altri.


Ma dai su. Mò voglio capire che tra traditi/tradite uno cerchi di trovare anche le più palesi fesserie per cavarci un senso, ma sta cosa che ha scritto Innominata e che tu pari avallare è proprio una cazzata colossale.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Quello che leggo è tutto molto chiaro e elargisco consensi a piene mani (fin dove posso...) ma il fatto di non aver provato soddisfazione non capisco se è un segnale positivo o negativo. Provo a spiegarmi: se la delusione nel salutare una donna che forse non rivedrò perchè non sta con me mi fa pensare "a cosa è servito?" è più forte della soddisfazione di averla avuta per un pò, vuol dire che c'è qualcosa in me che è sbagliato?



Negativo, indubbiamente.


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> [...] Se aggiungo poi di sapere che e'la donna di un'altro,scusa se lo scrivo..ancora di piu'.


Che bel modo di cominciare la lettura, oggi.

Verdi sparsi a chi posso tra innominata, sbri, ultimo e anna.


----------



## Daniele (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Danielone..tutto bene???Pero'scusami.l'uomo,correggimi se sbaglio non era tuo amico giusto??che colpa ne ha scusa??non ti deve niente amico..anche se capisco la gelosia.No tranquillo..la mia attuale''amica''e single,anche se non nascondo che ne sto per conoscere,un'altra sposatissima.


  Lothar, quando sai che l'altra persona èà impegnata ed insisti dicendo che in fondo basta non dire nulla e via dicendo...diventa un minimo anche responsabilità della persona stessa, perchè ponendo che esiste il tradimento, mai e poi mai bisognerebbe convincere qualcuno a tradire, al massimo gli si propone la cosa e se è un no, amen. Ma starci 1 ora per convincere che tanto se non lo sa nessuno è come se non fosse successo. Io so solamente che dopo che mi ha tradito non è riuscita a stare zitta con le reazioni, mollandomi di punto in bianco senza spiegazioni, so che ha vissuto male tutto quello che ha fatto a me, così tanto però da pensare solo a se stessa ed al suo benessere perchè io le ricordavo la colpa che aveva e mi ha gettato nella merda. Risultato, quel pezzo di merda è ancora vivo perchè ho deciso di farlo vivere, una persona ha passato l'inferno e l'altra per non passarlo ha sofferto si, ma non ha fatto granchè per aiutare l'altro, in poche parole 2 anni e mezzo a testa buttati nella merda per quello stronzo. Lothar, tu ti godi nel tradimento non solo per la donna che ti scopi, ma nel fatto che se è di un'altra c'è lo sfregio all'altro, questo è il motivo per cui potresti finire male, perchè con una tua risposta da super macho...sicuramente faresti girare i maroni e non poco.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Quello che leggo è tutto molto chiaro e elargisco consensi a piene mani (fin dove posso...) ma il fatto di non aver provato soddisfazione non capisco se è un segnale positivo o negativo. Provo a spiegarmi: se la delusione nel salutare una donna che forse non rivedrò perchè non sta con me mi fa pensare "a cosa è servito?" è più forte della soddisfazione di averla avuta per un pò, vuol dire che c'è qualcosa in me che è sbagliato?


Forse perchè cerchi di affogare i dispiaceri con i piaceri...
Un po' ci sta...
Ma alla fine no...
E' come si dice da noi...taconare...
(rammendare)...

Se hai un auto vecchia e con tanti km...ripararla ti fa solo tirare avanti...

Tu sostituisci lei...
Con surrogati di lei...

E qui confesso uno degli errori più madornali e schifosi che ho fatto nella mia vita...
Cercare in ogni donna...
Quella donna...

Ma mi ha guarito quella che mi disse...

Ma perchè fai così?

Non vedi...
Io sono meglio di lei sotto ogni punto di vista, non trovi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma dai su. Mò voglio capire che tra traditi/tradite uno cerchi di trovare anche le più palesi fesserie per cavarci un senso, ma sta cosa che ha scritto Innominata e che tu pari avallare è proprio una cazzata colossale.


Ma assolutamente no. Non è una cazzata e non c'entra una beata con il mio tradimento.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Quello che leggo è tutto molto chiaro e elargisco consensi a piene mani (fin dove posso...) ma il fatto di non aver provato soddisfazione non capisco se è un segnale positivo o negativo. Provo a spiegarmi: se la delusione nel salutare una donna che forse non rivedrò perchè non sta con me mi fa pensare "a cosa è servito?" è più forte della soddisfazione di averla avuta per un pò, vuol dire che c'è qualcosa in me che è sbagliato?



Vuol dire che  se ci fossero più persone come te, il mondo sarebbe migliore. Mi raccomando per migliore intendo quel mondo normale. Stoccata fu? Si lo fu.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma assolutamente no. Non è una cazzata e non c'entra una beata con il mio tradimento.



Ma come no. A parte che non parlavo del tuo tradimento, o meglio del tradimento ai tuoi danni, è proprio una fesseria fatta e finita.


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. A parte che non parlavo del tuo tradimento, o meglio del tradimento ai tuoi danni, è proprio una fesseria fatta e finita.


L'inconscio in effetti è fatto di fesserie molto potenti. Come disse qualcuno: "L'inconscio è stupido".


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> L'inconscio in effetti è fatto di fesserie molto potenti. Come disse qualcuno: "L'inconscio è stupido".


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> L'inconscio in effetti è fatto di fesserie molto potenti. Come disse qualcuno: "L'inconscio è stupido".


L'inconscio è fatto di tutto, di niente, e di chi lo sa. E che il tradimento sia mosso dal desiderio di, diciamo, fare uno sgarbo ad un altro maschio, o ad un'altra femmina, che magari non si conosce e neanche si è mai visto/a, è proprio una palese cazzata. Che poi ci siano casi dove sia effettivamente così per tutta una serie di ragioni non lo nego certo, ma sono, appunto casi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come no. A parte che non parlavo del tuo tradimento, o meglio del tradimento ai tuoi danni, è proprio una fesseria fatta e finita.


e non c'entra neppure con il tradimento in genere. E' una forma mentis applicabile, ed applicata, anche in altri contesti. E se vuoi dimostrare che sia una fesseria... argomenta.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *e non c'entra neppure con il tradimento in genere*. E' una forma mentis applicabile, ed applicata, anche in altri contesti. E se vuoi dimostrare che sia una fesseria... argomenta.


Perfetto. Fine.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'inconscio è fatto di tutto, di niente, e di chi lo sa. E che il tradimento sia mosso dal desiderio di, diciamo, fare uno sgarbo ad un altro maschio, o ad un'altra femmina, che magari non si conosce e neanche si è mai visto/a, è proprio una palese cazzata. Che poi ci siano casi dove sia effettivamente così per tutta una serie di ragioni non lo nego certo,* ma sono, appunto casi*.


e dove avresti letto, di grazia, che io dicessi che è regola generale?


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e dove avresti letto, di grazia, che io dicessi che è regola generale?


Citando il messaggio di AnnaImplume pareva stessi avallando il concetto. Chiedo venia se non è così.


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e non c'entra neppure con il tradimento in genere. E' una forma mentis applicabile, ed applicata, anche in altri contesti..


Infatti, è stata applicata anche in contesti tipo dove si trovano assembramenti di maschioni che inneggiano all'abbattimento di altri maschioni rappresentati da 11+11 che corrono appresso alle palle, come lo stadio. Tipo, dico, o dicono.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Infatti, è stata applicata anche in contesti tipo dove si trovano assembramenti di maschioni che inneggiano all'abbattimento di altri maschioni rappresentati da 11+11 che corrono appresso alle palle, come lo stadio. Tipo, dico, o dicono.


Innominata sono pere e mele. Un conto è una partita di calcio, o comunque una competizione, un altro è il tradimento propriamente detto. Non c'entra, sono dinamiche diverse che si svolgono su piani differenti.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo perchè quelle poche volte che mi è capitato di incontrarmi con una donna che non era mia ho provato poca soddisfazione.
> Me lo chiedo anche per capire cosa poteva provare lei quando in pausa pranzo stava con l'altro.
> Io ho provato più che altro la sensazione di non poter condividere con la donna con la quale avevo passato momenti di intimità, altri momenti al di fuori di una macchina o di una stanza di motel.
> Mi chiedo perchè me lo chiedo...
> ...



Non so se vado O.T. forse si ma provo a dirti come la penso.
Ti senti "bene". Sembra brutale ma è così. Se così non fosse che senso avrebbe tornarci una seconda volta?
Se non ti senti bene, confessi o mantieni il segreto ma non replichi.
Quella situazione ti fa stare bene a livelli diversi, ognuno il suo e ognuno a seconda del perchè lo fà. 
Questo non vuol dire non avere sensi di colpa (non tutti ma sicuramente qualcuno li ha) vuol dire che quei sensi di colpa sono meno forti di quello che l'altro ti dà. E anche qui puoi leggerci quello che meglio credi. Sesso, affetto, complicità, emozioni, quello che vuoi......


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Citando il messaggio di AnnaImplume pareva stessi avallando il concetto. Chiedo venia se non è così.


Ti perdono perchè sono una donna meravigliosa


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'inconscio è fatto di tutto, di niente, e di chi lo sa. E che il tradimento sia mosso dal desiderio di, diciamo, fare uno sgarbo ad un altro maschio, o ad un'altra femmina, che magari non si conosce e neanche si è mai visto/a, è proprio una palese cazzata. Che poi ci siano casi dove sia effettivamente così per tutta una serie di ragioni non lo nego certo, ma sono, appunto casi.



L'inconscio è quello che fa muovere, quel lato oscuro a noi che non vogliamo sentire. E molto altro ancora.

Ci sono casi ad esempio di uomini che vogliono scoparsi una cassiera e non sanno come approcciare, quale lato nascosto dell'inconscio si nasconde in un uomo alfa, in questo caso.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

Per quel che riguarda la competizione. Non so cosa prova un uomo, ma se c'è una cosa che mi poteva creare un problema è che lui fosse di un'altra. Non mi sono mai sentita in competizione con lei, non ho mai pensato di essere meglio di lei, non ho mai pensato di essere più importante di lei e soprattutto il pensiero che lei esistesse lo tenevo ben lontano nei nostri incontri perchè tutto avrebbe procurato tranne adrenalina, anzi


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Innominata sono pere e mele. Un conto è una partita di calcio, o comunque una competizione, un altro è il tradimento propriamente detto. Non c'entra, sono dinamiche diverse che si svolgono su piani differenti.


Io mi riferivo al piacere che dà l'abbattimento di un altro maschio, in contesti diversi (riagganciandomi al discorso di Sbri), che dal punto di vista psicodinamico, secondo quella teoria, riconoscerebbe il bisogno di neutralizzare la naturale pulsione omosessuale e la paura dell'impotenza a prescindere dal contesto in cui si esercita.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo al piacere che dà l'abbattimento di un altro maschio, in contesti diversi (riagganciandomi al discorso di Sbri), che dal punto di vista psicodinamico, secondo quella teoria, riconoscerebbe il bisogno di neutralizzare la naturale pulsione omosessuale e la paura dell'impotenza a prescindere dal contesto in cui si esercita.


Per carità. Va bene comunque, bella lì.


----------



## free (14 Gennaio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo al piacere che dà l'abbattimento di un altro maschio, in contesti diversi (riagganciandomi al discorso di Sbri), che dal punto di vista psicodinamico, secondo quella teoria, riconoscerebbe il bisogno di neutralizzare la naturale pulsione omosessuale e la paura dell'impotenza a prescindere dal contesto in cui si esercita.



ma perchè sempre questa cosa del neutralizzare la pulsione omo?
non può essere un semplice confronto, un po' terra terra, tra chi è più forte, intelligente, simpatico etc.?
chi "vince" tra due esseri dello stesso sesso, insomma


----------



## Innominata (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè sempre questa cosa del neutralizzare la pulsione omo?
> non può essere un semplice confronto, un po' terra terra, tra chi è più forte, intelligente, simpatico etc.?
> chi "vince" tra due esseri dello stesso sesso, insomma


Certo, io citavo una teoria accreditata tra gli addetti ai lavori, è come un confronto tra sociologia (grandi movimenti organizzati esteriormente) e psicodinamica(grandi movimenti organizzati nei bassifondi) insomma.


----------



## Joey Blow (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè sempre questa cosa del neutralizzare la pulsione omo?
> non può essere un semplice confronto, un po' terra terra, tra chi è più forte, intelligente, simpatico etc.?
> chi "vince" tra due esseri dello stesso sesso, insomma


Ma quale pulsione omo Free. Essù, sta roba nun se po' legge.


----------



## Lui (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'inconscio è quello che fa muovere, quel lato oscuro a noi che non vogliamo sentire. E molto altro ancora.
> 
> Ci sono casi ad esempio di uomini che vogliono scoparsi una cassiera e non sanno come approcciare, quale lato nascosto dell'inconscio si nasconde in un uomo alfa, in questo caso.



ma un uomo che non sa approcciare con una cassiera è da rinchiudere. 
come fai a chiamarlo uomo, chiamalo essere, lo si potrebbe confondrer con altro. Ne va di NOI MASCHIETTI. non pensi?


----------



## Simy (14 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Che bel modo di cominciare la lettura, oggi.
> 
> Verdi sparsi a chi posso tra innominata, sbri, ultimo e anna.


idem:unhappy:


----------



## iosonoio (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se vado O.T. forse si ma provo a dirti come la penso.
> Ti senti "bene". Sembra brutale ma è così. Se così non fosse che senso avrebbe tornarci una seconda volta?
> Se non ti senti bene, confessi o mantieni il segreto ma non replichi.
> Quella situazione ti fa stare bene a livelli diversi, ognuno il suo e ognuno a seconda del perchè lo fà.
> Questo non vuol dire non avere sensi di colpa (non tutti ma sicuramente qualcuno li ha) vuol dire che quei sensi di colpa sono meno forti di quello che l'altro ti dà. E anche qui puoi leggerci quello che meglio credi. Sesso, affetto, complicità, emozioni, quello che vuoi......


Tu dici che mi piace così, a me sembra una limitazione. Provo a spiegarti cosa provo: se ho un amico, mi piace parlarci e condividere qualche passione. Se è la donna di un altro non ci posso passare del tempo insieme perchè non possiamo farci vedere e sta cosa non è che mi piaccia molto. Mattine fa mi sono accorto che alcune signore che incontro quando vado a correre, hanno iniziato a fare un pò le "spiritose". A parte il fatto che io non so iniziare da zero, ma ho pensato: e se dovessi andare avanti, cosa mi lascierebbe un incontro, una scopata senza il piacere di (e qui torna l'esempio dell'amico) farci una chiacchierata?


----------



## iosonoio (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vuol dire che  se ci fossero più persone come te, il mondo sarebbe migliore. Mi raccomando per migliore intendo quel mondo normale. Stoccata fu? Si lo fu.


Puoi stoccarmi meglio perchè stavolta non ho capito? Tu sei sempre molto chiaro, soprattutto lo sei sempre stato con me e mi piacerebbe che lo fossi anche questa volta.


----------



## iosonoio (14 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Te lo chiedi perché il trauma da tradimento ti è rimasto dentro e temo che ci resterà per sempre, o per lo meno, molto a lungo...
> E scusami per il pessimismo brutale.


Sono sicuro che non lo rimuoverò tanto facilmente anche se ce la metto tutta per guardare le cose da un'altra angolazione.


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

apperò avete approfondito la psicanalisi ?immagino che conoscerete bene quello che ha scritto





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Freud era uno sessuofobo ed infatti il grassetto è palesemente una fesseria.





lothar57 ha detto:


> che cazzata galattica...Freud era un povero frustrato impotente..poi amica mia io non sono Vendola...quei''piaceri''sono roba sua...


----------



## Steven (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se vado O.T. forse si ma provo a dirti come la penso.
> Ti senti "bene". Sembra brutale ma è così. Se così non fosse che senso avrebbe tornarci una seconda volta?
> Se non ti senti bene, confessi o mantieni il segreto ma non replichi.
> Quella situazione ti fa stare bene a livelli diversi, ognuno il suo e ognuno a seconda del perchè lo fà.
> Questo non vuol dire non avere sensi di colpa (non tutti ma sicuramente qualcuno li ha) vuol dire che quei sensi di colpa sono meno forti di quello che l'altro ti dà. E anche qui puoi leggerci quello che meglio credi. Sesso, affetto, complicità, emozioni, quello che vuoi......





farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che riguarda la competizione. Non so cosa prova un uomo, ma se c'è una cosa che mi poteva creare un problema è che lui fosse di un'altra. Non mi sono mai sentita in competizione con lei, non ho mai pensato di essere meglio di lei, non ho mai pensato di essere più importante di lei e soprattutto il pensiero che lei esistesse lo tenevo ben lontano nei nostri incontri perchè tutto avrebbe procurato tranne adrenalina, anzi


Farfalla la sa lungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Posso sposarti? 



iosonoio ha detto:


> Tu dici che mi piace così, a me sembra una limitazione. Provo a spiegarti cosa provo: se ho un amico, mi piace parlarci e condividere qualche passione. Se è la donna di un altro non ci posso passare del tempo insieme perchè non possiamo farci vedere e sta cosa non è che mi piaccia molto. Mattine fa mi sono accorto che alcune signore che incontro quando vado a correre, hanno iniziato a fare un pò le "spiritose". A parte il fatto che io non so iniziare da zero, ma ho pensato: e se dovessi andare avanti, cosa mi lascierebbe un incontro, una scopata senza il piacere di (e qui torna l'esempio dell'amico) farci una chiacchierata?


io non sono molto adatto a dare consigli....ma se cerchi la donna con cui passare del tempo e farci delle lunghe chiacchierate sarebbe meglio per te non cercarne di sposate... Poi te, se ti fa sangue vedi te...ma dopo non puoi sentirti vuoto, un minimo te lo dovranno pure dare sennò che ci vai a fare?


----------



## iosonoio (14 Gennaio 2013)

*Per Daniele*

Io pure ho voluto conoscere quello che se la faceva per capire chi era, cosa avevo sbagliato o cosa avesse più di me. In pratica ho messo tutto sul piano della competizione. Ho visto un uomo che per lavoro viene spostato spesso di sede e ogni volta che va in un nuovo ufficio rimorchia una moglie. Non è bello, non ha un bel fisico eppure ci riesce. Non ho mai pensato di ammazzarlo: lui fa solo quello che gli viene di fare o diventa quello che le donne le chiedono di essere...L'ho quasi ammirato, in fondo lui si diverte così e come lui ce ne sono tanti. Lo spezzi in due? E poi? Hai liberato la terra dal maligno? E' la prima volta che invece di chiedere consigli ne do e non voglio peccare di presunzione, ma se da un lato capisco l'incazzatura, dall'altro posso dirti che queste cose si fanno in due e la percentuale di colpa va ripartita più o meno al 50%...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Io pure ho voluto conoscere quello che se la faceva per capire chi era, cosa avevo sbagliato o cosa avesse più di me. In pratica ho messo tutto sul piano della competizione. Ho visto un uomo che per lavoro viene spostato spesso di sede e ogni volta che va in un nuovo ufficio rimorchia una moglie. Non è bello, non ha un bel fisico eppure ci riesce. Non ho mai pensato di ammazzarlo: lui fa solo quello che gli viene di fare o diventa quello che le donne le chiedono di essere...L'ho quasi ammirato, in fondo lui si diverte così e come lui ce ne sono tanti. Lo spezzi in due? E poi? Hai liberato la terra dal maligno? E' la prima volta che invece di chiedere consigli ne do e non voglio peccare di presunzione, ma se da un lato capisco l'incazzatura, dall'altro posso dirti che queste cose si fanno in due e la *percentuale di colpa va ripartita più o meno al 50*%...


La responsabilità verso il tradito ce l'ha esclusivamente il traditore, secondo me. Per l'amante... il tradito manco esiste.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> La responsabilità verso il tradito ce l'ha esclusivamente il traditore, secondo me. *Per l'amante... il tradito manco esiste*.


Ciao. Salvo che l'amante non sia un collezionista di uomini o donne altrui, che abbisogna di autogratificazione sottraendo la sua nuova conquista al legittimo partner di questa. Conosco molti uomini che quanto più sentono una donna dirsi innamorata del compagno, più vogliono portarsela a letto .... quasi per sfregio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ciao. Salvo che l'amante non sia una collezionista di uomini o donne altrui, che abbisogna di autogratificazione sottraendo la sua nuova conquista al legittimo partner di questa. Conosco molti uomini che quanto più sentono una donna dirsi innamorata del compagno, più vogliono portarsela a letto .... quasi per sfregio.


Ne parlavamo giusto stamattina. Ci sono anche donne così. Comunque, secondo me, questo non cambia nulla nell'equilibrio di responsabilità. Qualunque sia il modo in cui il traditore è arrivato al tradimento, questa alla fine è sempre stata una sua scelta.


----------



## Annuccia (14 Gennaio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ciao. Salvo che l'amante non sia un collezionista di uomini o donne altrui, che abbisogna di autogratificazione sottraendo la sua nuova conquista al legittimo partner di questa. Conosco molti uomini che quanto più sentono una donna dirsi innamorata del compagno, più vogliono portarsela a letto .... quasi per sfregio.



daccordo...
ma mica ti punta la pistola?


per quanto sia procacciatore l'altro,o l'altra..sei tu a dover portare rispetto al compagno/a...
sei tu che tradisci tua moglie o marito...non lui...
lui prova, magari ripsrova...ma se dici di no la prima e poi la seconda alla terza si stanca e passa oltre...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Tu dici che mi piace così, a me sembra una limitazione. Provo a spiegarti cosa provo: se ho un amico, mi piace parlarci e condividere qualche passione. Se è la donna di un altro non ci posso passare del tempo insieme perchè non possiamo farci vedere e sta cosa non è che mi piaccia molto. Mattine fa mi sono accorto che alcune signore che incontro quando vado a correre, hanno iniziato a fare un pò le "spiritose". A parte il fatto che io non so iniziare da zero, ma ho pensato: e se dovessi andare avanti, cosa mi lascierebbe un incontro, una scopata senza il piacere di (e qui torna l'esempio dell'amico) farci una chiacchierata?


Bè la chiaccherata ce la fai eccome.
Parlo di un tradimento non della scopata alla Lothar ovviamente.
Su questa scusa ma non sono un'esperta. Se non sono più che coinvolta (leggici quello che vuoi non per forza amore) non vado a letto con un uomo.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> daccordo...
> ma mica ti punta la pistola?
> 
> 
> ...


Si, si, certo. Non mi riferivo alla responsabilità. Rispondevo solo all'affermazione di Sbri per la quale per l'amante il tradito è neutro. Non sempre riterrei sia così.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Farfalla la sa lungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Posso sposarti?


Non so se la  so lunga. Mi baso su quello che ho vissuto e dico la mia con più onestà possibile.
Grazie per la proposta comunque


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se la so lunga. Mi baso su quello che ho vissuto e dico la mia con più onestà possibile.
> Grazie per la proposta comunque


e due...


----------



## MillePensieri (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ne parlavamo giusto stamattina. Ci sono anche donne così. Comunque, secondo me, questo non cambia nulla nell'equilibrio di responsabilità. Qualunque sia il modo in cui il traditore è arrivato al tradimento, questa alla fine è sempre stata una sua scelta.


concordo.
 magari da più colore al personaggio "amante" , ma la responsabilità è del traditore che non si è negato. 
alla fine, che il tradito fossi o meno nei pensieri del terzo incomodo, non è con lui che bisogna vedersela per decidere cosa fare dopo.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè la chiaccherata ce la fai eccome.
> Parlo di un tradimento non della scopata alla Lothar ovviamente.
> Su questa scusa ma non sono un'esperta. Se non sono più che coinvolta (leggici quello che vuoi non per forza amore) non vado a letto con un uomo.


No cara,visto che mi tiri ballo...mai fatto cosi'..quella e'roba per i poveretti che vanno a mercenarie..li'non c'e'molto da dire ,credo.....

sta'storia del coinvolgimento...stamattina ho cazziato mia amica(vera..),pensa,e'single,potrebbe stra divertirsi,e mi fa'...io debbo essere coinvolta se no niente...be'le ho ricordato che l'orologio mica si ferma..e che e'fessa,dal momento che non deve niente a nessuno.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma un uomo che non sa approcciare con una cassiera è da rinchiudere.
> come fai a chiamarlo uomo, chiamalo essere, lo si potrebbe confondrer con altro. Ne va di NOI MASCHIETTI. non pensi?


E secondo te perchè ho evidenziato il tutto? Abbiamo un maschio alfa ed una cassiera che non vuole mollarla! ora il maschio alfa arriva qua e domanda come la faccio mollare alla cassiera?  Eh?

E qua subentra l'inconscio! ma sono un uomo o un quaqquaraqqua! poi googlizzo per vedere come si scrive quaqquaraqqqqqua, al momento mi siddia, comunque l'inconscio reale è molto diverso da quello forumusta, qua alfa la astruso, ed anche tanto.

Mo spieghi tu che vor di astruso ? pliss? 

Ahh scordavo non mischiare l'oro con ?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Puoi stoccarmi meglio perchè stavolta non ho capito? Tu sei sempre molto chiaro, soprattutto lo sei sempre stato con me e mi piacerebbe che lo fossi anche questa volta.


La stoccata non era per te.

Che per me e per quello che so di te, sei una brava persona e un uomo, era scritto in maniera sincera.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e due...


E non sai quante in privato?

Scherzo ovviamente, ma ultimamnete questo forum mi aiuta ad accrescere l'autostima.. Vantaggi di essere un nick:smile:


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Farfalla la sa lungaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! Posso sposarti?


NO


----------



## perplesso (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E non sai quante in privato?
> 
> Scherzo ovviamente, ma ultimamnete questo forum mi aiuta ad accrescere l'autostima.. Vantaggi di essere un nick:smile:


e a cosa devo questro bisogno di accrescimento?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E non sai quante in privato?
> 
> Scherzo ovviamente, ma ultimamnete questo forum mi aiuta ad accrescere l'autostima.. Vantaggi di essere un nick:smile:


Beate te! A me manco qui si accresce... ma sarà colpa del nick


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No cara,visto che mi tiri ballo...mai fatto cosi'..quella e'roba per i poveretti che vanno a mercenarie..li'non c'e'molto da dire ,credo.....
> 
> sta'storia del coinvolgimento...stamattina ho cazziato mia amica(vera..),pensa,e'single,potrebbe stra divertirsi,e mi fa'...io debbo essere coinvolta se no niente...be'le ho ricordato che l'orologio mica si ferma..e che e'fessa,dal momento che non deve niente a nessuno.


sì ma quello che diverte te per lei non è abbastanza e preferisce aspettare piuttosto che accontentarsi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Tu dici che mi piace così, a me sembra una limitazione. Provo a spiegarti cosa provo: se ho un amico, mi piace parlarci e condividere qualche passione. Se è la donna di un altro non ci posso passare del tempo insieme perchè non possiamo farci vedere e sta cosa non è che mi piaccia molto. Mattine fa mi sono accorto che alcune signore che incontro quando vado a correre, hanno iniziato a fare un pò le "spiritose". A parte il fatto che io non so iniziare da zero, ma ho pensato: e se dovessi andare avanti, cosa mi* lascierebbe* un incontro, una scopata senza il piacere di (e qui torna l'esempio dell'amico) farci una chiacchierata?



:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :unhappy:


auahahaaahaahahahah starda! 


Però ti mando un bacione, che lo accetti o no io te lo mando! ora tutti sanno che non sono l'unico ignorante! siamo in due evviva!!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> NO





perplesso ha detto:


> e a cosa devo questro bisogno di accrescimento?





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma quello che diverte te per lei non è abbastanza e preferisce aspettare piuttosto che accontentarsi



allora mentre aspetta si sollazza con lothar?


----------



## Minerva (14 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora mentre aspetta si sollazza con lothar?


è un'idea


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahahaaahaahahahah starda!
> 
> 
> Però ti mando un bacione, che lo accetti o no io te lo mando! ora tutti sanno che non sono l'unico ignorante! siamo in due evviva!!



veramente la faccina  era riferita a tutto il discorso, su cui il termine spiccava qual ciliegina sulla torta 

grazie del bacione


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Tu dici che mi piace così, a me sembra una limitazione. Provo a spiegarti cosa provo: se ho un amico, mi piace parlarci e condividere qualche passione. Se è la donna di un altro non ci posso passare del tempo insieme perchè non possiamo farci vedere e sta cosa non è che mi piaccia molto. Mattine fa mi sono accorto che *alcune signore che incontro quando vado a correre, hanno iniziato a fare un pò le "spiritose"*. A parte il fatto che io non so iniziare da zero, ma ho pensato: e se dovessi andare avanti, cosa mi lascierebbe un incontro, una scopata senza il piacere di (e qui torna l'esempio dell'amico) farci una chiacchierata?



1. sei sicuro che le signore in questione siano impegnate?
2. ma davvero tu contempli l'idea di una scopata siffatta? 

però, sei un bel tipo :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> veramente la faccina  era riferita a tutto il discorso, su cui il termine spiccava qual ciliegina sulla torta
> 
> grazie del bacione



Prg. E' stato un piacere.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora mentre aspetta si sollazza con lothar?


ma figurati....e'amica ''vera''


----------



## devastata (14 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> e quando uno vuole e l'altro no?


Si trova il modo per convincerlo!


----------



## Nocciola (14 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Si trova il modo per convincerlo!


Forse....


----------



## iosonoio (14 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. sei sicuro che le signore in questione siano impegnate?
> 2. ma davvero tu contempli l'idea di una scopata siffatta?
> 
> però, sei un bel tipo :smile:


Intanto scusa per l'errore, ma a volte scrivo di fretta.
Rispondo prontamente:
1) Ne ho l'impressione
2) No, è proprio quello che non mi interessa.


----------



## devastata (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Intanto scusa per l'errore, ma a volte scrivo di fretta.
> Rispondo prontamente:
> 1) Ne ho l'impressione
> 2) No, è proprio quello che non mi interessa.


A mio parere parti male, prima parte la conoscenza, la frequentazione, poi potrebbe pure piacerti. Cercale libere, il mondo è pieno di donne sole.


----------



## Steven (14 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> A mio parere parti male, prima parte la conoscenza, la frequentazione, poi potrebbe pure piacerti. Cercale libere, il mondo è pieno di donne sole.


E' si!!! proprio si!


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Come ci si dovrebbe sentire dopo?


E come dovrebbe stare chi sceglie di non essere parte di qualcosa?
Come il funambolo sulla corda dell'esistenza, tesa fra il sè e gli altri, con una distanza impossibile anche solo da immaginare ed una voglia balorda e sacra di saltare nel vuoto.
Tutto abbisogna di qualcosa per cominciare, perchè dal nulla non nasce nulla, e per cominciare a sentirsi parte di un tutto, bisogna sentire un pezzetto di corpo che ci manca.
Talvolta si prende quella corda e la si avvolge attorno al proprio collo prima di gettarsi giù, in quello che sembra l'infinito, perchè tanto si impiegherà tutta la vita a cadere - si pensa- e invece no, i piedi toccano subito la terra, quasi ci si fosse buttati dal primo gradino della scala, con dei piedi giganti, così grandi da reggerci anche quando tira la bora, così duri che correre in mezzo ai rovi scalzi non fa male.
Ma quei piedi così grandi fanno invece piccoli passi, piccolissimi davvero, quando devono seguire la voce di una donna che ci chiama per nome e non è nostra madre.
Lei non ci chiama come si chiamano i cani, per buttargli un osso secco o per chiuderlo nella cuccia di notte, ci chiama per farsi sbranare, partendo dalla gola e pian piano farsi divorare completamente.
Lei è la corda che si ingoia tutta intera perchè non si hanno forbici per tagliare.
Lei è la notte e la cuccia, tutte insieme, intere, calde e nere come il luogo dove si muore.
Come il luogo in cui si nasce.
Dove si diventa uomini.
Dove qualcun altro è diventato uomo prima di noi e dove anche noi lasceremo quel piccolo pezzo di corpo di cui avremo nostalgia in eterno.
E il posto dove si raccolgono così tanti pezzetti da metterci insieme degli uomini interi alcuni lo chiamano cimitero.
Altri lo chiamano donna.
Ad entrambi porti dei fiori quando ti sovviene che li hai trascurati troppo a lungo ed all'uno ed all'altra pensi quando chiudi gli occhi, quando sei troppo vecchio o quando sei troppo giovane.
Lontano da loro le tue ossa sentono freddo e non hai un posto in cui gli occhi possano piangere.
Davanti a cimiteri sconosciuti od a donne non tue, ti fai solo il segno della croce.
E passi oltre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Intanto scusa per l'errore, ma a volte scrivo di fretta.
> Rispondo prontamente:
> 1) Ne ho l'impressione
> 2) No, è proprio quello che non mi interessa.


2. Ma certo che non ti interessa, non credo esista una scopata del genere. 

Però mi sembra che tu ti faccia troppi problemi, davvero, sembri me a venticinque anni


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

Iosonoio...

Secondo me, 
se una persona sente l'esigenza di conoscere quello o quella con cui il partner lo ha tradito...

Che lo faccia no?

In fondo così esorcizzi magari un mostro che cresce nella tua testa...

E al di là delle farneticazioni del nostro Daniele...

Si può sempre fare così...

Prima ti gonfio...

Dopo ti dico, ah si vero, scusami, non dovevo gonfiarti di botte, perchè non concludo nulla...

E vabbè dai...
Pari siamo...no?

Tu mi hai ciulato la moglie...io ti ho gonfiato di botte no?
Che problemi ci sono...

Cosa fatta capo ha...no?

Il problema caso mai, sarebbe, se lei ci ha tradito con qualcuno...che non ci conviene pestare no?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io su questo non sono troppo d'accordo con Sbri, la percepisco proprio come una modalità maschile. Che, al limite, alcune (alcune, eh) donne hanno imparato. Se devo dirla tutta, una delle cose maschili che più mi ripugnano.


Mi spiace ma è anche di molte donne amanti seriali.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> però non ha in animo di distruggere i rapporti altrui
> anzi, sarebbe un bel guaio, no?


Svilire il rapporto altrui è distruggerlo, anche se lo "sconfitto" non lo sa.


----------



## babsi (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Iosonoio...
> 
> Secondo me,
> se una persona sente l'esigenza di conoscere quello o quella con cui il partner lo ha tradito...
> ...


Conte famme capì...te che sei te..gonfieresti di botte uno che è andato con tua moglie?
TE?
Ma da quando hai assunto la mentalità talebana di Daniele?:mexican:
Cheppoi io sto discorso del prendersela con l'amante non lo capisco mica.
Casomai c'è da prendersela prima col consorte/a, no?
A meno che l'amante non sia un nostro caro amico d'infanzia...magari nostro fratello...o il prete che c'ha sposati..beh allora lì sì...ma sennò bò
mi sembrerebbe di pigliarmela con la persona sbagliata, a me


----------



## Brunetta (14 Gennaio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per quel che riguarda la competizione. Non so cosa prova un uomo, ma se c'è una cosa che mi poteva creare un problema è che lui fosse di un'altra. Non mi sono mai sentita in competizione con lei, non ho mai pensato di essere meglio di lei, non ho mai pensato di essere più importante di lei e soprattutto il pensiero che lei esistesse lo tenevo ben lontano nei nostri incontri perchè tutto avrebbe procurato tranne adrenalina, anzi


Infatti non sei seriale.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Conte famme capì...te che sei te..gonfieresti di botte uno che è andato con tua moglie?
> TE?
> Ma da quando hai assunto la mentalità talebana di Daniele?:mexican:
> Cheppoi io sto discorso del prendersela con l'amante non lo capisco mica.
> ...


Ma nooo...
Cosa vuoi che gonfi io che sono un nano minuscolo?
Io parlavo per chi sente l'esigenza di farlo no?

Ma cosa vuoi prendertela con la consorte eh?

Lei cosa vuoi che ti dica...
Ti dirà eh non è colpa mia...è stato lui a venirmi dietro no?
E il serpente mi ha ingannata e allora io ho mangiato no?

Però penso che insomma 
nel tuo a meno che...

Insomma dei è imbarazzante...no?

Perchè pensiamoci, magari lei ci ha traditi proprio con lui, che consideravamo innocuo o eunuco no?

Uno di casa...

Purtroppo appunto...


----------



## babsi (14 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nooo...
> Cosa vuoi che gonfi io che sono un nano minuscolo?
> Io parlavo per chi sente l'esigenza di farlo no?
> 
> ...


Ripeto, nel caso fosse un amico fidato credo sia il minimo incazzarsi come una biscia.
Forse più con lui che col consorte, direi!
E cmq mi sento sollevata sai?
un altro talebano dalle mani che prudono era un po' difficile da reggere..


----------



## contepinceton (14 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ripeto, nel caso fosse un amico fidato credo sia il minimo incazzarsi come una biscia.
> Forse più con lui che col consorte, direi!
> E cmq mi sento sollevata sai?
> un altro talebano dalle mani che prudono era un po' difficile da reggere..


Ma io non sono talebano...

SOno solo Tebano...tutto nano...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ripeto, nel caso fosse un amico fidato credo sia il minimo incazzarsi come una biscia.
> Forse più con lui che col consorte, direi!
> E cmq mi sento sollevata sai?
> un altro talebano dalle mani che prudono era un po' difficile da reggere..


E' pur vero che un vero amico non dovrebbe nemmeno pensare di ciularti la donna,nemmeno se questa ti avesse mollato,e se proprio e' bona,almeno aspettare i sei mesi d'ordinanza,secondo i dettami del galateo.
D'altro canto,come scrive un famoso poeta inglese,ci sarebbe quasi da rallegrarsi che invece sia una persona che gode di stima ed affetto da parte nostra,cosi' resta tutto nell'ambito dei clientes.
Non apprezzero' mai il ragionamento di chi si scaglia contro il mandrillone (o rispettivamente la zoccola) di turno,che ha spermato (risp. che si e' fatta fiocinare) la consorte ( dal consorte);perche' se anche avessimo l'alabarda spaziale e lo (la) vaporizzassimo disperdendolo nello spazio siderale,cosa cambierebbe?
Avremmo tolto dal mercato un uccellino (una gnocca) su 3.500.000.000 disponibili su questo pianeta,capirai!!!
E domani siamo di nuovo punto e a capo,cosa facciamo,sterminiamo la razza umana?
O non si fa prima a pestare a sangue la/il fedifraga/o?
Sarebbe come picchiare il vibratore che una moglie usa all'insaputa del marito,l'intelligenza insita nell'atto e' la stessa.
O non si fa prima a pestare a sangue la/il fedifraga/o?
Oppure anche no,ma chi se ne frega,vuoi stare con me?
Bene.
Vuoi andartene?
Ancora meglio,chi ti ferma?


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> perche' se anche avessimo l'alabarda spaziale e lo (la) vaporizzassimo disperdendolo nello spazio siderale,cosa cambierebbe?


No.
Con l'alabarda spaziale non si può vaporizzare e, che Grendzinger mi smentisca, era pure la sua arma più ridicola!

Questa è infatti, al pari del de venatione cun avibus, solo un pretesto per far diventare il possibile una forma di sperabile e l'impossibile una certezza.
Il mezzo è una mera sostanza della volontà, non una definizione dell'esistente!
Vai pure cucendo col fil di ferro lo squarcio di un'armatura meltemprata e neppure carburata superficialmente vantandoti al contempo di esseresia fabbro che sarto, ma il dottor Inferno ha ben altri atelier in cui farsi aggiustare la livrea!
Ma il dottor Inferno era il nemico di mazinger, mica di Goldrake, potresti ribattere, ed avresti pure ragione...
Il fatto tuttavia non cambia, e cioè che il nemico ha vari nomi solo nella tua testa, mentre nella realtà dei fatti ne ha uno solo.
Il tuo.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Mizzica!! qua un macello successe! tra brunetta il conte ed il filosofeggiare di rabarbaro ed eretteo....

Ma dico io, che poi mi pare lo disse anche il conte, ma la soddisfazione di lasciarsi prendere dallo sfogo 
 ed essere se stessi, e malmenare moglie/marito ed amante no? Io dico si. Che poi qualcuno dirà, no non si fa! ed io dico come mi pare disse il conte, intanto io meno poi ne riparliamo. :mrgreen:

RicordateVI che siete animali, e rendere conto ai propri istinti spesso da soddisfazione. Ah n'altra cosuzza vorrei ricordare, chi malmena è colui/colei che da sfogo agli istinti che i fedifraghi hanno anche essi avuto. Par condicio.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No.
> Con l'alabarda spaziale non si può vaporizzare e, che Grendzinger mi smentisca, era pure la sua arma più ridicola!
> 
> Questa è infatti, al pari del de venatione cun avibus, solo un pretesto per far diventare il possibile una forma di sperabile e l'impossibile una certezza.
> ...


Ma dai,era invece una delle piu' credibili;sempre meglio dei certe conturbanti tette dotate di retro razzi e nemmeno di pinne direzionali,che pur raggiungevano immancabilmente il bersaglio ed erano prontamente sostituite da altre,scagliabili a ripetizione qualifossero gli arti di una salamandra,praticamente il sogno di ogni donna che meriti d'esser definita tale!
La caccia per mezzo degli uccelli non e' altro che una perversione di antichi ciccioni sudati col vizio venatorio,che mascheravano la viziosa predilezione uccellesca col pretesto di adoprar volatili come mezzo,e non come fine ultimo delle loro lascive sbavacciate.
Il tuo canzonar la bassa lega della mia armatura mi rimembra antiche disquisizioni con blasonati professoroni totalmente ignoranti della propria metallurgica materia,e dotati vieppiu' dell'dono dell'ubiquita' essendo sempre ovunque,tranne dove avrebbero dovuto essere,ovverosia dai lloro discepoli anelanti un numero sulla pergamena.
Il nemico ha 1000 forme ma un solo albergo,nel teschio brulicante di anellidi voraci.


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzica!! qua un macello successe! tra brunetta il conte ed il filosofeggiare di rabarbaro ed eretteo....
> 
> Ma dico io, che poi mi pare lo disse anche il conte, ma la soddisfazione di lasciarsi prendere dallo sfogo
> ed essere se stessi, e malmenare moglie/marito ed amante no? Io dico si. Che poi qualcuno dirà, no non si fa! ed io dico come mi pare disse il conte, intanto io meno poi ne riparliamo. :mrgreen:
> ...



stai migliorando. bene.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma è anche di molte donne amanti seriali.


questione di opinioni, le uova o le galline. A me pare proprio un orribile impulso atavico maschile; poi, come dicevo, che alcune donne hanno imparato. In modo decisamente posticcio, insomma. In ogni caso, ne conosco decisamente meno.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mizzica!! qua un macello successe! tra brunetta il conte ed il filosofeggiare di rabarbaro ed eretteo....
> ...


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> RicordateVI che siete animali, e rendere conto ai propri istinti spesso da soddisfazione. Ah n'altra cosuzza vorrei ricordare, chi malmena è colui/colei che da sfogo agli istinti che i fedifraghi hanno anche essi avuto. Par condicio.


Cioe' tua moglie ti fa becco e tu per risposta picchi l'amante e poi la moglie?
Col risultato che poi l'amante avra' il doppi del gusto nel farti ancora becco,e cerchera' di asfaltarti sotto la macchina,tanto poi chiama la polizia e gli danno 2 anni con la condizionale,cioe' i domiciliari,magari a casa tua!
E tua moglie invece non avra' un gusto animalesco a farsi fiocinare ancora,e ancora,e ancora,come un'adolescente che deve per forza avere cio' che le viene proibito.
Ci sono modi piu' stupidi di sprecare energia?


----------



## Lui (15 Gennaio 2013)

*ultimo*

caro amico, seriamente, mi fai un sunto, chiaro, così che possa eventualmente partecipare anch'io?

grazie.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mizzica!! qua un macello successe! tra brunetta il conte ed il filosofeggiare di rabarbaro ed eretteo....
> 
> Ma dico io, che poi mi pare lo disse anche il conte, ma la soddisfazione di lasciarsi prendere dallo sfogo
> ed essere se stessi, e malmenare moglie/marito ed amante no? Io dico si. Che poi qualcuno dirà, no non si fa! ed io dico come mi pare disse il conte, intanto io meno poi ne riparliamo. :mrgreen:
> ...



dissento


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questione di opinioni, le uova o le galline. A me pare proprio un orribile impulso atavico maschile; poi, come dicevo, che alcune donne hanno imparato. In modo decisamente posticcio, insomma. In ogni caso, ne conosco decisamente meno.


Ma... se esiste il traditore, esiste anche la traditrice?

Ma se esiste il seriale, esiste anche la seriale? 

Ma... è nata prima la gallina o l'uovo? 

Ma esiste la seriale gallina?

Di certo non esiste il gallino seriale. Inventiamolo e mettiamoci alla pari, Par condicio ( lui solo per te, visto che le piacque)


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cioe' tua moglie ti fa becco e tu per risposta picchi l'amante e poi la moglie?
> Col risultato che poi l'amante avra' il doppi del gusto nel farti ancora becco,e cerchera' di asfaltarti sotto la macchina,tanto poi chiama la polizia e gli danno 2 anni con la condizionale,cioe' i domiciliari,magari a casa tua!
> E tua moglie invece non avra' un gusto animalesco a farsi fiocinare ancora,e ancora,e ancora,come un'adolescente che deve per forza avere cio' che le viene proibito.
> Ci sono modi piu' stupidi di sprecare energia?



Eh ma mica ti do torto, se stiamo qua a razionalizzare il tutto, non posso che darti ragione. Ma io ragiono spesso con la vera realtà, e la vera realtà spesso è basata su quegli istinti primordiali, e visto che lo stesso istinto lo hanno avuto i due bastardi, son ben felice di aver dato sfogo ai miei istinti, e ti dirò di più quando lo feci accadde per pura fortuna, il piacere fu enorme, e la capacità di non ucciderlo uno sforzo sovrumano la dove mio figlio e mia moglie mi aspettavano in macchina. 

Felice di essere un'animale. Talvolta.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dissento


Era logico e matematico. Questo ti da punti. Ma non servono lo so.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> caro amico, seriamente, mi fai un sunto, chiaro, così che possa eventualmente partecipare anch'io?
> 
> grazie.


Un sunto? difficile farlo. anche perchè sai bene quanto sono astruso.

Ma scrivo poche parole, tu vai oltre e capirai quello che intendo.

Gli amanti sfogano il loro istinto? bene anche chi viene tradito lo può sfogare, e lo sfoga malmenandoli. D'altronde la legge del taglione avrà un senso no? :mrgreen: ora si chiama par condicio.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma mica ti do torto, se stiamo qua a razionalizzare il tutto, non posso che darti ragione. Ma io ragiono spesso con la vera realtà, e la vera realtà spesso è basata su quegli istinti primordiali, e visto che lo stesso istinto lo hanno avuto i due bastardi, son ben felice di aver dato sfogo ai miei istinti, e ti dirò di più quando lo feci accadde per pura fortuna, il piacere fu enorme, e la capacità di non ucciderlo uno sforzo sovrumano la dove mio figlio e mia moglie mi aspettavano in macchina.
> 
> Felice di essere un'animale. Talvolta.


Bravo,cosi' ti sei messo nella condizione di farti appioppare una bella condanna penale da parte di lui,ed hai dimostrato quanto sei homo erectus *a quella che ti ha fatto* *becco*.
E che ovviamente non l'avra' fatto mai piu' dopo 'sta dimostrazione,giusto?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Bravo,cosi' ti sei messo nella condizione di farti appioppare una bella condanna penale da parte di lui,ed hai dimostrato quanto sei homo erectus *a quella che ti ha fatto* *becco*.
> E che ovviamente non l'avra' fatto mai piu' dopo 'sta dimostrazione,giusto?


Errore Eretteo, errore di fondo, per quanto sia vero che io sia becco non lo trovo il male peggiore, il male peggiore sta in chi si è fatto spermare, e per dirla e farla ancora più volgare, anche gratis. 

La condanna penale? e tu pensi che chi viene tradito pensi alla condanna penale? Bhe hai sempre ragione stiamo razionalizzando e nel forum è come dici tu, entra nella realtà e noterai che te ne fotti della condanna penale. Credimi alla condanna penale non ci pensa nessun tradito/a.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La caccia per mezzo degli uccelli non e' altro che una perversione di antichi ciccioni sudati col vizio venatorio,che mascheravano la viziosa predilezione uccellesca col pretesto di adoprar volatili come mezzo,e non come fine ultimo delle loro lascive sbavacciate.


Sono le circostanze avvilenti, talora soltanto, il dolce trastullo di serpi smeraldine e lente bisce scutellarie che s'alternano, come rulli di tamburi di mani paralitiche e tremanti, nei calzoni più sbracati degl'imberbi men sgrezzati o dei frusti incanutiti!
Sono gl'uni merdelloni che scambian trifola e scorzoni, sono gli altri gran sbruffoni cui fan sconto anche i troioni!

E' mirabile il risultato univoco che si può faciulmente ottenere anche percorrendo sentieri tanto differenti, taluni che s'inerpicano più fiate con tornanti e malagevolezze per le creste più sassose, talaltri con drittezza disarmante tra verdure e ruscelletti, gl'uni borse vuote e rischi, gl'altri solo borse lievi!
Ma, si sa, l'uccellagione è il trastullo del regnante ed il pasto del felino!


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Errore Eretteo, errore di fondo, per quanto sia vero che io sia becco non lo trovo il male peggiore, *il male peggiore sta in chi si è fatto spermare*, e per dirla e farla ancora più volgare, anche gratis.
> Non mi sembra,in fondo non le e' capitato niente e si e' divertita.
> Dio solo sa quanto e quante volte.
> La condanna penale? e tu pensi che chi viene tradito pensi alla condanna penale? Bhe hai sempre ragione stiamo razionalizzando e nel forum è come dici tu, entra nella realtà e noterai che te ne fotti della condanna penale. Credimi alla *condanna penale non ci pensa nessun tradito/a.*


Quella gia' non e' cosa da poco,come complicazioni future nella vita di tutti i giorni;il piu' sono la montagna di soldi che poi tocca scucire.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sono le circostanze avvilenti, talora soltanto, il dolce trastullo di serpi smeraldine e lente bisce scutellarie che s'alternano, come rulli di tamburi di mani paralitiche e tremanti, nei calzoni più sbracati degl'imberbi men sgrezzati o dei frusti incanutiti!
> Sono gl'uni merdelloni che scambian trifola e scorzoni, sono gli altri gran sbruffoni cui fan sconto anche i troioni!
> 
> E' mirabile il risultato univoco che si può faciulmente ottenere anche percorrendo sentieri tanto differenti, taluni che s'inerpicano più fiate con tornanti e malagevolezze per le creste più sassose, talaltri con drittezza disarmante tra verdure e ruscelletti, gl'uni borse vuote e rischi, gl'altri solo borse lievi!
> Ma, si sa, l'uccellagione è il trastullo del regnante ed il pasto del felino!


Non mi parlar di smeraldi,la miniera e' si' piena da suscitare stucchevoli conati,ma che nella bisaccia entri qualche beneamato rubino fiammeggiante d'ira biforcuta.
E risaputo che le vie degli dei sono infinite,e quelle dei lascivi beccaccioni pure,nelle loro miserabili peregrinazioni;torbide crociate che camminano per mesi e mesi,solo per tornare al punto di partenza ma tre piani piu' in basso,nella cloaca maxuma quando a Roma scoppia la dissenteria perniciosa.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Quella gia' non e' cosa da poco,come complicazioni future nella vita di tutti i giorni;il piu' sono la montagna di soldi che poi tocca scucire.



Alcune volte nella vita indipendentemente da noi, accadono eventi che ti cambiano la vita, e non si parla solo di tradimento, si parla anche di una qualsiasi sciocchezza, ti faccio un'esempio, metti che stai seduto su un tavolo e tuo figlio sta a saltellare e giocare la accanto, metti che qualcuno a cui da fastidio lo schiamazzare di mio figlio lo prenda per il braccio strattonandolo, e metti me che mi alzo e mi avvicino a chi ha strattonato mio figlio, di sicuro non mi metto a parlare con lui, ma lo uccido seduta stante, fregandomene di tutto e di tutti. 

E' giusto è sbagliato? sono domande che ti fai dopo, al momento conta soltanto quello che è l'istinto, stop. E certi istinti a parere mio non puoi sedarli. Che siano del tradimento che siano condizioni simili all'esempio.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alcune volte nella vita indipendentemente da noi, accadono eventi che ti cambiano la vita, e non si parla solo di tradimento, si parla anche di una qualsiasi sciocchezza, ti faccio un'esempio, metti che stai seduto su un tavolo e tuo figlio sta a saltellare e giocare la accanto, metti che qualcuno a cui da fastidio lo schiamazzare di mio figlio lo prenda per il braccio strattonandolo, e metti me che mi alzo e mi avvicino a chi ha strattonato mio figlio, di sicuro non mi metto a parlare con lui, ma lo uccido seduta stante, fregandomene di tutto e di tutti.
> 
> E' giusto è sbagliato? sono domande che ti fai dopo, al momento conta soltanto quello che è l'istinto, stop. E certi istinti a parere mio non puoi sedarli. Che siano del tradimento che siano condizioni simili all'esempio.


Se ad uno che strattona per un braccio tuo figlio lo uccidi,a quello che tua moglie ha scelto per farsi fiocinare cosa dovevi fare?
Un trattamento come il violentatore di "Giustizia privata?"
Non sono affatto un estimatore dei cinesi,ma qualche buon proverbio ce l'hanno anche loro,del tipo "La sera quando torni a casa bastona tua moglie,lei sa perche'!"
Mi dirai che dopo passi la vita a chiederti quale veleno ti ha messo nella minestra,ed effettivamente non e' il massimo.
Ma il problema,la causa scatenante ed il fine ultimo non sono l'altro o gli altri,e' lei.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non mi parlar di smeraldi,la miniera e' si' piena da suscitare stucchevoli conati,ma che nella bisaccia entri qualche beneamato rubino fiammeggiante d'ira biforcuta.
> E risaputo che le vie degli dei sono infinite,e quelle dei lascivi beccaccioni pure,nelle loro miserabili peregrinazioni;torbide crociate che camminano per mesi e mesi,solo per tornare al punto di partenza ma tre piani piu' in basso,nella cloaca maxuma quando a Roma scoppia la dissenteria perniciosa.


Il tuo spetazzare forbito m'inebria di sollazzo come dopo fagiolata cipollosa e cavolfioresca!
La considerazione, del resto, è un boccale troppo vuoto, come certe teste coronate del contimente, per poter dissetare il desiderio di vanagloria che si ciba di acciughe salate e baccalà crudo per la maggior parte della vita.
Esso è un'Emma Bovary che si distilla l'aceto da sola per berlo mentre il marito va a dare stilettate ad ascessi di uomini cui lei ha in animo di copulare con.
Ma è anche un ritratto di Un certo Gray che, invece di invecchiare al posto suo, lo rende mille volte più senescente ad ogni pennellata che a questo il malevolo pittore aggiunge per farne una crosta di demoniaca sembianza!
E' tutto un contrariare la natura e la logica del mondo, quella che segue solo l'albero della vita e quello della conoscenza, che fruttificano imbecilli mortali e imbecilli immortali, ma questo non c'entrerebbe affatto cogli uomini e neppure colle donne.
Invece sì.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il tuo spetazzare forbito m'inebria di sollazzo come dopo fagiolata cipollosa e cavolfioresca!
> La considerazione, del resto, è un boccale troppo vuoto, come certe teste coronate del contimente, per poter dissetare il desiderio di vanagloria che si ciba di acciughe salate e baccalà crudo per la maggior parte della vita.
> Esso è un'Emma Bovary che si distilla l'aceto da sola per berlo mentre il marito va a dare stilettate ad ascessi di uomini cui lei ha in animo di copulare con.
> Ma è anche un ritratto di Un certo Gray che, invece di invecchiare al posto suo, lo rende mille volte più senescente ad ogni pennellata che a questo il malevolo pittore aggiunge per farne una crosta di demoniaca sembianza!
> ...


Non e' alieno ad un divertito sorriso il tuo vagheggiare fra piatti saporiti e legumi prodighi di gusto e munifichi di gas anali,che potrebbero pure venire usati in modo accorto come combustibile per autotrazione e riscaldamento domestico,invece di limitarsi ad inebriare altrui narici in mezzi pubblici ed ascensori affollati.
Il blasone e' stato troppo spesso,nella decadenza degli imperi centrali che per secoli avevano retto la vecchia europa,associato a biechi affaristi e sprepuziati cravattari,cosa indegna del valore dei costumi dei tempi che furono.
Il dipinto infernale che ne risulta e' a colori vivaci come il cielo delle citta' inglesi di meta' ottocento,ed attraente come le cosce di una baldracca ottantenne con le varici e l'osteoporosi sull'orlo del prolasso.
La speranza e' l'immortalita' dell'anima,anche se a volte pare lo sia l'imperante ignoranza.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> La speranza e' l'immortalita' dell'anima,anche se a volte pare lo sia l'imperante ignoranza.


L'ignoranza è il testimone della fede incontaminata e svillaneggiata e la predilezione dell'istrumentalità dozzinale e robusta!
E' estremamente sottovalutata come mezzo per la felicità e la serenità dell'animo così come lo è nel trascurato lavorìo di sottrazione delle false certezze associate alla fallace esperienza dei sensi intorbitati dalla discontinuità della struttura atomica e dalle forze non newtoniane che s'acquattano come barracuda famelici aspettando che qualcosa fuoriesca dal corpo nero ideale...
E la felicità e la tranquillità sono la migliore condizione nella quale morire e, prima ancora vivere, sempre che si possa davvero chiamare vita qualcosa di così sereno.
Io ci metterei la firma, se sapessi scrivere.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'ignoranza è il testimone della fede incontaminata e svillaneggiata e la predilezione dell'istrumentalità dozzinale e robusta!
> E' estremamente sottovalutata come mezzo per la felicità e la serenità dell'animo così come lo è nel trascurato lavorìo di sottrazione delle false certezze associate alla fallace esperienza dei sensi intorbitati dalla discontinuità della struttura atomica e dalle forze non newtoniane che s'acquattano come barracuda famelici aspettando che qualcosa fuoriesca dal corpo nero ideale...
> E la felicità e la tranquillità sono la migliore condizione nella quale morire e, prima ancora vivere, sempre che si possa davvero chiamare vita qualcosa di così sereno.
> Io ci metterei la firma, se sapessi scrivere.


L'ignoranza e' lo strumento di governo piu' potente mai concepito da mente umana,non per niente funziona sin dalla comparsa dell'Homo sapiens in tutte le sue varianti conosciute e non,lungo gli eventi a volte felici a volte no deglle ultime centinaia di migliaia di anni.
Sarebbe vieppiu' da diffondere anche ai nostri giorni a tutti i livelli,se gia' non ci pensassero quotidianamente tutti i mezzi di disinformazione organizzata raggruppati a cartello.
Beata ignoranza,madre di serenita' e tranquillita';il giorno in cui l'uomo ha provato a concepire un alfabeto,son cominciati emicrania e gonfiori di fegato.


----------



## Rabarbaro (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Beata ignoranza,madre di serenita' e tranquillita';il giorno in cui l'uomo ha provato a concepire un alfabeto,son cominciati emicrania e gonfiori di fegato.


L'ignoranza è pure il controcanto della conoscenza, quella biblica intendo, la quale s'esalta nel tentativo ripetuto fino all'ossessione di imparare qualcosa mentre si palpita forsennatamente all'interno di un'altra esistenza che, tanto è annoiata dalla continia ricapitolazione della conoscenza stessa, sbadiglia incontinuazione e ti domanda, mentre armeggia col suo smartphone, se hai già finito e può raggomitoilarsi per dormire.
Ma lo sta facendo su un tavolo operatorio sulla cime di una montagna (no, non so perchè lei sua su un tavolo operatorio ed il tavolo sia sulla montagna, ma sto facendo una cronaca, mica un'analisi sulle cause ed effetti, e contano solo i fatti!) e quindi fa freddo, il freddo fa venire un certo sopore ed è quindi normale voler morire così placidamente rannicchiati.
Solo così si può essere certi di qualcosa, qualunque essa sia, ma poi non ha più importanza.
Peccato.
O forse è meglio così.
Sì, hai ragione.
Grazie.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'ignoranza è pure il controcanto della conoscenza, quella biblica intendo, la quale s'esalta nel tentativo ripetuto fino all'ossessione di imparare qualcosa mentre si palpita forsennatamente all'interno di un'altra esistenza che, tanto è annoiata dalla continia ricapitolazione della conoscenza stessa, sbadiglia incontinuazione e ti domanda, mentre armeggia col suo smartphone, se hai già finito e può raggomitoilarsi per dormire.
> Ma lo sta facendo su un tavolo operatorio sulla cime di una montagna (no, non so perchè lei sua su un tavolo operatorio ed il tavolo sia sulla montagna, ma sto facendo una cronaca, mica un'analisi sulle cause ed effetti, e contano solo i fatti!) e quindi fa freddo, il freddo fa venire un certo sopore ed è quindi normale voler morire così placidamente rannicchiati.
> Solo così si può essere certi di qualcosa, qualunque essa sia, ma poi non ha più importanza.
> Peccato.
> ...


E' pur vero che gli antichi saggi solean ripetere che "Repetita iuvant",e quindi non si possono biasimare tutti i lieti infelici che danno seguito al miliardesimo colpetto con un altro,ed un altro ancora,e via cosi' finche' il vile tempo e la carne traditrice non consentono nemmeno piu' di aprire con le dita artritiche il taccuino per estrarne la ricetta d'un avido cerusico che data ad un alchimista ti consentono di avere una misera bisaccia di confettini blu,per un'altra artificiale ed effimera dose di triste gioia pagata al salassoso prezzo d'un usuraio stellato.
Ma la montagna c'e' e sempre ci sara',perche' quando l'ira degli Dei sconvolge un mondo portando morte  e distruzione fra gli stolti che non fanno un cazzo tutto l'anno ed al massimo scoprono panza e baldracca per poltrire vita natural durante su una calda spiaggia obliosa,solo qualche caprone rintanato sui monti si salva,ed i di lui discendenti caleranno timorosi dopo qualche secolo a ripopolare d'ignoranza e speme un mondo devastato da aquitrini e meganeure.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *"La sera quando torni a casa bastona tua moglie,lei sa perche'!"*
> i.


...
ma misà che state fuori di capoccia, regà.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'ignoranza è pure il controcanto della conoscenza, quella biblica intendo, la quale s'esalta nel tentativo ripetuto fino all'ossessione di imparare qualcosa mentre si palpita forsennatamente all'interno di un'altra esistenza che, tanto è annoiata dalla continia ricapitolazione della conoscenza stessa, sbadiglia incontinuazione e ti domanda, mentre armeggia col suo smartphone, se hai già finito e può raggomitoilarsi per dormire.
> Ma lo sta facendo su un tavolo operatorio sulla cime di una montagna (no, non so perchè lei sua su un tavolo operatorio ed il tavolo sia sulla montagna, ma sto facendo una cronaca, mica un'analisi sulle cause ed effetti, e contano solo i fatti!) e quindi fa freddo, il freddo fa venire un certo sopore ed è quindi normale voler morire così placidamente rannicchiati.
> Solo così si può essere certi di qualcosa, qualunque essa sia, ma poi non ha più importanza.
> Peccato.
> ...



raby (posso così?) tu mi stai troppo simpatico.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alcune volte nella vita indipendentemente da noi, accadono eventi che ti cambiano la vita, e non si parla solo di tradimento, si parla anche di una qualsiasi sciocchezza, ti faccio un'esempio, metti che stai seduto su un tavolo e tuo figlio sta a saltellare e giocare la accanto, metti che qualcuno a cui da fastidio lo schiamazzare di mio figlio lo prenda per il braccio strattonandolo, e metti me che mi alzo e mi avvicino a chi ha strattonato mio figlio, di sicuro non mi metto a parlare con lui, ma lo uccido seduta stante, fregandomene di tutto e di tutti.
> 
> E' giusto è sbagliato? sono domande che ti fai dopo, al momento conta soltanto quello che è l'istinto, stop. E certi istinti a parere mio non puoi sedarli. Che siano del tradimento che siano condizioni simili all'esempio.


E la madonna.
Evviva le buone maniere e la pace dei sensi, insomma
Ma per caso un certo Daniele vi ha fatto a tutti quanti il lavaggio del cervello stamattina che vi vedo così fomentati?
O siete sempre stati così aggressivi e non me n'ero accorta?
e lo dice una che è istintiva poi, eh.
però fino ad un certo punto...


----------



## Simy (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ...
> ma misà che state fuori di capoccia, regà.


se poi però io gli sguinzaglio il mio rottweiler non si chiedessero perchè:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alcune volte nella vita indipendentemente da noi, accadono eventi che ti cambiano la vita, e non si parla solo di tradimento, si parla anche di una qualsiasi sciocchezza, ti faccio un'esempio, metti che stai seduto su un tavolo e tuo figlio sta a saltellare e giocare la accanto, metti che qualcuno a cui da fastidio lo schiamazzare di mio figlio lo prenda per il braccio strattonandolo, e metti me che mi alzo e mi avvicino a chi ha strattonato mio figlio, di sicuro non mi metto a parlare con lui, ma lo uccido seduta stante, fregandomene di tutto e di tutti.
> 
> E' giusto è sbagliato? sono domande che ti fai dopo, al momento conta soltanto quello che è l'istinto, stop. E certi istinti a parere mio non puoi sedarli. Che siano del tradimento che siano condizioni simili all'esempio.


Claudio, non ti facevo così istintivo, non è da te. :mrgreen:

Per cui permettimi di dissentire sulle tue affermazioni che mi sembrano un po troppo forti.
Secondo me l'istinto lo dobbiamo comandare in certi casi, mentre in altri no. I tuoi sono esempi per i quali è necessario ragionare e mettere l'istinto da parte.

Ritengo che non si possano uccidere tutti coloro che ci fanno uno sgarbo, perchè altrimenti sulla terra resteremmo in pochi, non credi?


----------



## Daniele (15 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Claudio, non ti facevo così istintivo, non è da te. :mrgreen:  Per cui permettimi di dissentire sulle tue affermazioni che mi sembrano un po troppo forti. Secondo me l'istinto lo dobbiamo comandare in certi casi, mentre in altri no. I tuoi sono esempi per i quali è necessario ragionare e mettere l'istinto da parte.  Ritengo che non si possano uccidere tutti coloro che ci fanno uno sgarbo, perchè altrimenti sulla terra resteremmo in pochi, non credi?


  CI sono sgarbi e ci sono violenze, noi di natura uccideremmo ogni persona che reca violenza su di noi e posso aggiungere, giustamente vorremmo ucciderlo in quel momento, poi attuiamo dei sistemi per no farlo, ma non sono razionalità o altro, il controllo viene fatto incanalando quell'istinto da un'altra parte. Il problema si pone quando una persona arriva al punto di non poterlo incanalare più, dopo diventa giusto distruggersi la vita per colpa di un'altro oppure è più giusto distruggerla a chi è colpevole? Non parlo di omicidio, solo di sfogo della rabbia che purtroppo deve uscire da qualche parte.


----------



## gas (15 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> CI sono sgarbi e ci sono violenze, noi di natura uccideremmo ogni persona che reca violenza su di noi e posso aggiungere, giustamente vorremmo ucciderlo in quel momento, poi attuiamo dei sistemi per no farlo, ma non sono razionalità o altro, il controllo viene fatto incanalando quell'istinto da un'altra parte. Il problema si pone quando una persona arriva al punto di non poterlo incanalare più, dopo diventa giusto distruggersi la vita per colpa di un'altro oppure è più giusto distruggerla a chi è colpevole? Non parlo di omicidio, solo di sfogo della rabbia che purtroppo deve uscire da qualche parte.


se mi parli della necessità di sfogare la rabbia in modo razionale, mi trovi d'accordo
mentre se mi dici di sfogare la rabbia in qualunque modo, perchè in quel momento ti senti accecato e potresti anche addivenire a gesti inconsulti... ebbene non mi trovi d'accordo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo perchè quelle poche volte che mi è capitato di incontrarmi con una donna che non era mia ho provato poca soddisfazione.
> Me lo chiedo anche per capire cosa poteva provare lei quando in pausa pranzo stava con l'altro.
> Io ho provato più che altro la sensazione di non poter condividere con la donna con la quale avevo passato momenti di intimità, altri momenti al di fuori di una macchina o di una stanza di motel.
> Mi chiedo perchè me lo chiedo...
> ...


La ricerca di soddisfazione parte sempre da noi stessi e mai dagli altri. Se non trovi soddisfazione dopo averti scopato un'altra donna, non è perché scopare la donna non ti ha soddisfatto, ma perché cercavi qualcosa che non ti poteva dare: la *tua* soddisfazione. Da questo fatto deduco che non sei contento con te stesso e in altre parole, non ti ami per quello che sei. E fin quando non ti ami, non potrai essere te stesso e quindi non potrai essere soddisfatto di te stesso.

Tutto chiaro?


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La ricerca di soddisfazione parte sempre da noi stessi e mai dagli altri. Se non trovi soddisfazione dopo *averti scopato* un'altra donna, non è perché scopare la donna non ti ha soddisfatto, ma perché cercavi qualcosa che non ti poteva dare: la *tua* soddisfazione. Da questo fatto deduco che non sei contento con te stesso e in altre parole, non ti ami per quello che sei. E fin quando non ti ami, non potrai essere te stesso e quindi non potrai essere soddisfatto di te stesso.
> 
> Tutto chiaro?


Brrr.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Brrr.


"brrr" capresco o canesco? :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (15 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> "brrr" capresco o canesco? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> E la madonna.
> Evviva le buone maniere e la pace dei sensi, insomma
> Ma per caso un certo Daniele vi ha fatto a tutti quanti il lavaggio del cervello stamattina che vi vedo così fomentati?
> O siete sempre stati così aggressivi e non me n'ero accorta?
> ...


Ho evitato di rispondere ad Eretteo per il rispetto che ho per lui. ne ho anche per te intendiamoci, ma visto che tu anche hai risposto, mi sento in dovere di chiarire.

Punto primo quando mi leggete, leggete anche il succo del discorso, nel caso di un forum il succo di un discorso non solo sta in quello che quotate per rispondere, ma nei discorsi addietro. Leggili.

Ora chiarisco meglio il concetto di uccidere, chiaramente non ucciderei,( ma non è detto ) ma mi conosco e so che vuol dire litigare e so che vuol dire andare fuori di testa, e nel mio lontano passato che mi rappresenta so e conosco cosa vuol dire andare fuori di testa. Per meglio chiarire, ho scritto uccidere ma è stato soltanto un modo per enfatizzare il tutto. Ma ripeto leggiti le pagine addietro, probabilmente è meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

gas ha detto:


> Claudio, non ti facevo così istintivo, non è da te. :mrgreen:
> 
> Per cui permettimi di dissentire sulle tue affermazioni che mi sembrano un po troppo forti.
> Secondo me l'istinto lo dobbiamo comandare in certi casi, mentre in altri no. I tuoi sono esempi per i quali è necessario ragionare e mettere l'istinto da parte.
> ...



Lo ero Gas lo ero, ma ho risposto a babsi per far capire meglio il contesto di tutto un discorso che non era soltanto il post che tu e babsi avete letto.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> CI sono sgarbi e ci sono violenze, noi di natura uccideremmo ogni persona che reca violenza su di noi e posso aggiungere, giustamente vorremmo ucciderlo in quel momento, poi attuiamo dei sistemi per no farlo, ma non sono razionalità o altro, il controllo viene fatto incanalando quell'istinto da un'altra parte. Il problema si pone quando una persona arriva al punto di non poterlo incanalare più, dopo diventa giusto distruggersi la vita per colpa di un'altro oppure è più giusto distruggerla a chi è colpevole? Non parlo di omicidio, solo di sfogo della rabbia che purtroppo deve uscire da qualche parte.



:up:


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho evitato di rispondere ad Eretteo per il rispetto che ho per lui. ne ho anche per te intendiamoci, ma visto che tu anche hai risposto, mi sento in dovere di chiarire.
> 
> Punto primo quando mi leggete, leggete anche il succo del discorso, nel caso di un forum il succo di un discorso non solo sta in quello che quotate per rispondere, ma nei discorsi addietro. Leggili.
> 
> Ora chiarisco meglio il concetto di uccidere, chiaramente non ucciderei,( ma non è detto ) ma mi conosco e so che vuol dire litigare e so che vuol dire andare fuori di testa, e nel mio lontano passato che mi rappresenta so e conosco cosa vuol dire andare fuori di testa. Per meglio chiarire, ho scritto uccidere ma è stato soltanto un modo per enfatizzare il tutto. Ma ripeto leggiti le pagine addietro, probabilmente è meglio.


ultimo ma ho letto.
non sono una che risponde così alla meglio, se devo rispondere leggo anche gli interventi addietro, e ti dico che cmq mi sembrate tutti un po' troppo scaldati, per i miei gusti.
uccidere, menare, mi sembrano cose eccessive punto e basta.
anche perchè se ne leggono tutti i giorni de ste storie qua che il padre ammazza la figlia perchè l'ha trovata con uno, che il marito fa fuori la moglie perchè il delitto d'onore ossì che è giustificato, che il fidanzato geloso gonfia di botte la ragazza perchè le trova i messaggi di un altro.
insomma.
non son cose così lontane da noi, anzi.
e la violenza sulle donne non è cosa da sottovalutare.
già una volta mi incavolai con daniele per la leggerezza con la quale aveva usato certi termini.
come se ammazzare fosse legittimato in questi casi.
poi per carità sono io la prima ad avere un caratterino non certo soft ultimo quindi ti capisco quando dici che se ti incazzi ti incazzi e diventi aggressivo e ti sai difendere e di che tinta.
so bene anche io cosa significa anche perchè non so certo il tipo che si fa mettere i piedi in testa, anche se ho dovuto imparare a ingoiare il rospo ogni tanto, sennò era tutta una discussione e invece ogni tanto un po' di pace ci vuole..
però capito un conto è lo scaldarsi e discutere un conto son le mani e la violenza bruta.
tutto qui.


----------



## iosonoio (15 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La ricerca di soddisfazione parte sempre da noi stessi e mai dagli altri. Se non trovi soddisfazione dopo averti scopato un'altra donna, non è perché scopare la donna non ti ha soddisfatto, ma perché cercavi qualcosa che non ti poteva dare: la *tua* soddisfazione. Da questo fatto deduco che non sei contento con te stesso e in altre parole, non ti ami per quello che sei. E fin quando non ti ami, non potrai essere te stesso e quindi non potrai essere soddisfatto di te stesso.
> 
> Tutto chiaro?


Si


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> CI sono sgarbi e ci sono violenze,* noi di natura uccideremmo ogni persona che reca violenza su di noi* e posso aggiungere, giustamente vorremmo ucciderlo in quel momento, poi attuiamo dei sistemi per no farlo, ma non sono razionalità o altro, il controllo viene fatto incanalando quell'istinto da un'altra parte. Il problema si pone quando una persona arriva al punto di non poterlo incanalare più, dopo diventa giusto distruggersi la vita per colpa di un'altro oppure è più giusto distruggerla a chi è colpevole? Non parlo di omicidio, solo di sfogo della rabbia che purtroppo deve uscire da qualche parte.


ma chi l'ha detto?
la smettiamo questa cosa degli istinti animali?
siccome siamo persone nel caso dovremmo controllare i suddetti


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi l'ha detto?
> la smettiamo questa cosa degli istinti animali?
> siccome siamo persone nel caso dovremmo controllare i suddetti


E' che parla per lui credendo di parlare per tutti.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ultimo ma ho letto.
> non sono una che risponde così alla meglio, se devo rispondere leggo anche gli interventi addietro, e ti dico che cmq mi sembrate tutti un po' troppo scaldati, per i miei gusti.
> uccidere, menare, mi sembrano cose eccessive punto e basta.
> anche perchè se ne leggono tutti i giorni de ste storie qua che il padre ammazza la figlia perchè l'ha trovata con uno, che il marito fa fuori la moglie perchè il delitto d'onore ossì che è giustificato, che il fidanzato geloso gonfia di botte la ragazza perchè le trova i messaggi di un altro.
> ...


Permettimi di dire che, o non mi sono spiegato io, oppure non hai capito tu, la forte autostima ed anche essere stanchi di scrivere colpa mia che sono ignorante mi fanno propendere per la seconda opzione.

Concludo scrivendo, ti ho risposto ed ho citato il mio passato che mi porta a conoscermi in determinate situazioni, e nei vari post ho citato spesso la parola istinto, ora se io cito la parola istinto parlo di qualcosa che è animalesco, e la razionalità se ne va a farsi fottere " scusassi ma la parola rende l'idea alquanto bene", quindi se tu ritieni che nella tua evoluzione generazionale ti sei alquanto evoluta e capace di trattenere gli istinti, a me se a te fa piacere, può soltanto farmi piacere, se nel mentre nella evoluzione della mia "specie" io ancora conservo quegli istinti, che azzo di colpa ne ho? che poi ne sono contento di essere così, ed essere così per come ho tanto spiegato, non è l'uccidere il contesto del tema, ma sfogarsi! muoversi! agire! e per come ha scritto Eeretteo sentirmi virile e masculo.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ...
> ma misà che state fuori di capoccia, regà.


Non nego che ci sia una possibilita' che tu abbia ragione,in ogni caso dovresti prendertela coi cinesi.
E' un loro proverbio.

:sonar:


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Permettimi di dire che, o non mi sono spiegato io, oppure non hai capito tu, la forte autostima ed anche essere stanchi di scrivere colpa mia che sono ignorante mi fanno propendere per la seconda opzione.
> 
> Concludo scrivendo, ti ho risposto ed ho citato il mio passato che mi porta a conoscermi in determinate situazioni, e nei vari post ho citato spesso la parola istinto, ora se io cito la parola istinto parlo di qualcosa che è animalesco, e la razionalità se ne va a farsi fottere " scusassi ma la parola rende l'idea alquanto bene", quindi se tu ritieni che nella tua evoluzione generazionale ti sei alquanto evoluta e capace di trattenere gli istinti, a me se a te fa piacere, può soltanto farmi piacere, se nel mentre nella evoluzione della mia "specie" io ancora conservo quegli istinti, che azzo di colpa ne ho? che poi ne sono contento di essere così, ed essere così per come ho tanto spiegato, non l'uccidere il contesto del tema, ma sfogarsi! muoversi! agire! e per come ha scritto Eeretteo sentirmi virile e masculo.


Io son contenta per la tua forte autostima in primis, anche se spesso dietro alle persone che autodichiarano d'avere forte autostima c'è solo una forte autoconvizione forzata, poca autocritica e quindi una visione distorta e pompata di se stessi, Ultimo, dato che nella vita si può sempre migliorare e io preferisco criticarmi ma evolvermi piuttosto che rimanere stantia nello stesso punto; ma io spero che quello che ho citato non sia il tuo caso, dal canto mio non mi va di inimicarmiti, davvero, che oggi sto pure mezza depressa e non c'ho manco la verve giusta per rispondere colpo a colpo quindi passo.
cmq io sono sotto certi punti di vista la persona più istintiva del mondo, quindi ripeto, ti capisco, anche se sotto altri divento invece schifosamente riflessiva.
Ma qui si stava parlando di uccidere.
Non è questione di capire o meno.
Hai scritto che se uno ti strattona il figlio lo uccidi.
Che c'è da interpretare?
Le parole son molto chiare direi.
E io mi son permessa di dissentire da sta bestialità di istinti.
Che poi la mia era una battuta ironizzante sul fatto che tutti si stavano facendo influenzare dallo spirito pacifico di daniele.
Poi chiaro che pure io se uno provasse a mettere le mani su mio figlio vorrei trinciargliele.
Però non credo che lo ammazzerei così su due piedi insomma, anzi, manco mi passerebbe sto pensiero.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Io son contenta per la tua forte autostima in primis, anche se spesso dietro alle persone che autodichiarano d'avere forte autostima c'è solo una forte autoconvizione forzata, poca autocritica e quindi una visione distorta e pompata di se stessi, Ultimo, dato che nella vita si può sempre migliorare e io preferisco criticarmi ma evolvermi piuttosto che rimanere stantia nello stesso punto; ma io spero che quello che ho citato non sia il tuo caso, dal canto mio non mi va di inimicarmiti, davvero, che oggi sto pure mezza depressa e non c'ho manco la verve giusta per rispondere colpo a colpo quindi passo.
> cmq io sono sotto certi punti di vista la persona più istintiva del mondo, quindi ripeto, ti capisco, anche se sotto altri divento invece schifosamente riflessiva.
> Ma qui si stava parlando di uccidere.
> Non è questione di capire o meno.
> ...


Sbaglio o nella mia prima risposta alla tua ti ho scritto che la parola uccidere, è stato un modo per enfatizzare il tutto? 
Se così fosse non so più come scrivertelo o cercare di spiegarti.

Per il resto credimi, so bene che il modo in cui scrivo può sembrare "incattivito" ma è solo un modo per essere incisivo, ed a quanto pare rende.

Quindi tranquillizzati, tranquillizziamoci, io sto solo discutendo.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> se poi però io gli sguinzaglio il mio rottweiler non si chiedessero perchè:mrgreen:


Se vuoi fare veramente male ad una persona quando hai ragione,basta togliere guinzagio e museruola ad un buon avvocato.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sbaglio o nella mia prima risposta alla tua ti ho scritto che la parola uccidere, è stato un modo per enfatizzare il tutto?
> Se così fosse non so più come scrivertelo o cercare di spiegarti.
> 
> Per il resto credimi, so bene che il modo in cui scrivo può sembrare "incattivito" ma è solo un modo per essere incisivo, ed a quanto pare rende.
> ...


ma guarda io sto tranquillissima.
più tranquilla di così
gli scalmanati aggressivoni violenti talebani siete voi eh
ahaha
io angioletto


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Non nego che ci sia una possibilita' che tu abbia ragione,in ogni caso dovresti prendertela coi cinesi.
> E' un loro proverbio.
> 
> :sonar:



Passando a cose più frivole.
Eretteo cmq il tuo nick è incentivante.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ma guarda io sto tranquillissima.
> più tranquilla di così
> gli scalmanati aggressivoni violenti talebani siete voi eh
> ahaha
> io angioletto


Busciarda!! guarda che ti leggo eh!! e so le armi che usi :mrgreen: ( le autoreggenti) e sono armi improprie e molto violente! quindi muta che secondo me la bomba sei tu! sexy! :rotfl:


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Passando a cose più frivole.
> Eretteo cmq il tuo nick è incentivante.



E per fortuna non si riesce a leggere quello che esclama il vecchietto....


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Busciarda!! guarda che ti leggo eh!! e so le armi che usi :mrgreen: ( le autoreggenti) e sono armi improprie e molto violente! quindi muta che secondo me la bomba sei tu! sexy! :rotfl:


Ma se avessi letto l'ultimo post del blog sapresti che non sono le uniche!
:carneval:

(e tra parentesi potresti anche dirmi che sulla violenza predico bene e razzolo male..MOOOOLTO male.

quindi...non leggere!!)

NO "bomba sexy" mi sa di maggiorata e milfettona
io mi sento _teen _
:up:
bwaahahaha:carneval:


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E per fortuna non si riesce a leggere quello che esclama il vecchietto....


eh adesso però me lo devi dire.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

noooo adesso dovete dirmi chi mi ha approvato l'ultimo messaggio
ahahahah fatti avanti chiunque tu sia
che sei un grande


----------



## Ultimo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ma se avessi letto l'ultimo post del blog sapresti che non sono le uniche!
> :carneval:
> 
> (e tra parentesi potresti anche dirmi che sulla violenza predico bene e razzolo male..MOOOOLTO male.
> ...


Effettivamente non ho letto il blog. Mi sa che dovrò rimediare.

Ritenta con Eretteo, stavolta lui ha evaso il tutto da gentleman, magari con insistenza cede. :mrgreen:


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> eh adesso però me lo devi dire.


Nemmeno sotto tortura.   :sonar:


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Nemmeno sotto tortura.   :sonar:


Ti vergogni?:carneval:
misà tanto che io qua dentro so la meno timida..


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente non ho letto il blog. Mi sa che dovrò rimediare.
> 
> Ritenta con Eretteo, stavolta lui ha evaso il tutto da gentleman, magari con insistenza cede. :mrgreen:


E vabè cede...mica gli sto a chiede la mano..solo quello che ha scritto sull'avatar.


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Ti vergogni?:carneval:


Figurati,prima del vecchietto avevo un avatar da meritare la scomunica piu' dispensa a divinis...poi a furor di popolo,obtorto collo ho optato per questo.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Figurati,prima del vecchietto avevo un avatar da meritare la scomunica piu' dispensa a divinis...poi a furor di popolo,obtorto collo ho optato per questo.


Quindi?
cosa c'è scritto?:mexican:


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Quindi?
> cosa c'è scritto?:mexican:


E' peggio che se negli anni '80 avessero chiesto a Tiger Musk di svelare le sue sembianze,o agli inizi del '300 avessero  tentato  di carpire ad uno vestito di bianco con la croce rossa sul mantello informazioni su Bafometto...


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> E' peggio che se negli anni '80 avessero chiesto a Tiger Musk di svelare le sue sembianze,o agli inizi del '300 avessero  tentato  di carpire ad uno vestito di bianco con la croce rossa sul mantello informazioni su Bafometto...


L'avevo già intravista st'immagine...quindi misà che il tipetto se la prendeva col suo coso che nn funzionava più o sbaglio?
Se così fosse non è molto incentivante, ritiro tutto ciò che ho detto


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> L'avevo già intravista st'immagine...quindi misà che il tipetto se la prendeva col suo coso che nn funzionava più o sbaglio?


I tuoi tentativi di farmi cantare sono ammirevoli,ma destinati alla non soddisfazione.
Comunque no,non ha niente a che vedere con disfunzioni erettili.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> I tuoi tentativi di farmi cantare sono ammirevoli,ma destinati alla non soddisfazione.
> Comunque no,non ha niente a che vedere con disfunzioni erettili.


quella che avevo visto io di immagine sì, non ricordo bene le parole ma il succo era quello.
e cmq tranqui, campo uguale.
up
(anzi,
)
:mexican:


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> quella che avevo visto io di immagine sì, non ricordo bene le parole ma il succo era quello.
> e cmq tranqui, campo uguale.
> up
> (anzi,
> ...


Ne sono lieto.
Il messaggino occulto e' bene che rimanga tale,per il quieto vivere...  :mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ne sono lieto.
> Il messaggino occulto e' bene che rimanga tale,per il quieto vivere...  :mrgreen:



ma perchè, tira un bestemmione per caso?


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ma perchè, tira un bestemmione per caso?


No,l'apostasia in questo avatar non c'entra.
Invece nel primo c'era una libera interpretazione d'immagine sacra canonizzata,anche se per me non era affatto male....


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> No,l'apostasia in questo avatar non c'entra.
> Invece nel primo c'era una libera interpretazione d'immagine sacra canonizzata,anche se per me non era affatto male....


e capirai.
qui dentro direi che come minimo ti avranno invitato a cambiare avatar, immagino...


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> e capirai.
> qui dentro direi che come minimo ti avranno invitato a cambiare avatar, immagino...


L'avrei pure lasciato,ma dal momento che si stava avvicinando la data del calendario a cui si riferiva,ed i mormorii di malcontento si facevano sempre piu' pressanti,ho optato per il vecchietto acquetando la folla prima della sommossa....pero' era troppo carino.


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> L'avrei pure lasciato,ma dal momento che si stava avvicinando la data del calendario a cui si riferiva,ed i mormorii di malcontento si facevano sempre piu' pressanti,ho optato per il vecchietto acquetando la folla prima della sommossa....pero' era troppo carino.


mandami quello di prima, son curiosa.
ma solo se è abbastanza blasfemo, però.:mexican:


----------



## Eretteo (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> mandami quello di prima, son curiosa.
> ma solo se è abbastanza blasfemo, però.:mexican:


*Non era niente di che;Gesu' in croce,ma con un fisico da* *Schwarzenegger ai tempi di Mister Olimpia.....che grazie ai muscoli aveva gia' tranciato in due il braccio orizzontale della croce e si apprestava a liberarsi.*


----------



## babsi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> *Non era niente di che;Gesu' in croce,ma con un fisico da* *Schwarzenegger ai tempi di Mister Olimpia.....che grazie ai muscoli aveva gia' tranciato in due il braccio orizzontale della croce e si apprestava a liberarsi.*



:up:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questione di opinioni, le uova o le galline. A me pare proprio un orribile impulso atavico maschile; poi, come dicevo, che alcune donne hanno imparato. In modo decisamente posticcio, insomma. In ogni caso, ne conosco decisamente meno.


Per me è diverso traditore seriale, da amante seriale, anche se spesso si incontrano, in motel.:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (15 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ...
> ma misà che state fuori di capoccia, regà.


Non posso che approvarti :mrgreen:


----------



## fruitbasket (16 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Se aggiungo poi di sapere che e'la donna di un'altro,scusa se lo scrivo..ancora di piu'.


Certamente può essere una componente... comunque in tal caso un paio di sganassoni nella migliore delle ipotesi è sempre meglio metterli in preventivo e senza lamentela, aggiungo


----------



## lunaiena (16 Gennaio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Certamente può essere una componente... comunque in tal caso un paio di sganassoni nella migliore delle ipotesi è sempre meglio metterli in preventivo e senza lamentela, aggiungo



:rotfl:
a chi gli sganassoni però?


----------



## fruitbasket (17 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> a chi gli sganassoni però?


Ma facciamo pure a tutti e due!


----------

